# Salut les Retiniens !



## 314-r (4 Juillet 2012)

Alors...

Comment c'est la pointe de la technologie....?

Passé le moment de sidération,
quels en sont les avantages et inconvénients dans votre pratique journalière...

Vos retours "bruts".

Faites-nous rêver, baver, marrer, décoller, éclater, pleurer, mourir... et que ne sais-je encore...

...et dans la bonne humeur...


----------



## Janus00 (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, je suis l'heureux propriétaire du Macbook Pro Retina 2.3 ghz entrée de gamme depuis 72h.

Au niveau de la chauffe ça se situe plus au moins au niveau de la charnière d'aération là où se trouvait avant le sigle " macbook pro " ce qui est tout à fait normal.

Ensuite pour ma part j'ai constaté ce fameux " scroll lag " que ça soit sur le bureau ou dans les navigateurs ... 

Je m'en rends d'autant mieux compte que sur PC je suis sur un écran 120 hertz et je peux vous dire que ça défile à la vitesse de la lumière. Donc d'après ce que j'ai vu sous Mountain Lion ça sera réglé et je l'espères vivement.

( Pour la petite anecdote j'ai forcé le GT650M sur le bureau en navigation simple internet et le souci est identique donc ça vient pas du matériel mais bel et bien de l'OS qui exploite encore mal les capacités de la machine vis à vis de ce magnifique écran retina. )

Sinon au niveau de la chauffe / bruit , quand les ventilos s'emballent ( ce qui arrive peu souvent faut vraiment solliciter la bête ) le bruit n'est pas désagréable, c'est un souffle sourd que l'on entend bien il est vrai mais rien à voir avec d'autres machines ou même avec l'ancienne génération, le système est plutôt performant d'ailleurs ça refroidit bien.

L'écran est somptueux, j'avais déjà l'iphone 4S et ipad 3 pour m'en rendre compte mais bon c'est vrai que la famille retina au complet c'est un peu comme redbull ça donne des ailes ! 

Juste peut être un peu une sensation de batterie qui se vide assez rapidement même en utilisation basse conso / lumière basse / rétroéclairage off, je pense que si ils n'avaient pas ajouté autant de batterie dans cet ordinateur l'autonomie aurait été désastreuse comparé à l'ancien. ( et le principal intéressé niveau gourmandise est surement l'écran vu que l'ivy bridge est censé consommer moins que l'ancienne gén. )

Voilà pour mon maigre " retour " , une machine très véloce qu'on entend pas tourner une fois allumée ( SSD merci ) pas la moindre micro vibration pas le moindre bruit en usage " normal " juste du bonheur quoi.


----------



## 314-r (4 Juillet 2012)

Hé hé... bienvenue.

En voilà une réponse qu'elle est bonne... merci.

Quelles applications fais-tu tourner,
perso, j'attends des retours concernant la CS6 et Live 8.

@+
Pierre


----------



## Janus00 (4 Juillet 2012)

Pour l'instant je n'ai fais tourner que iPhoto, iMovie, Logic pro 9 et Diablo 3 en jeu en version Mac. 

Tout celà tourne à merveille bien sur !


----------



## 314-r (4 Juillet 2012)

Logic a été optimisé pour le Retina ?


----------



## Janus00 (4 Juillet 2012)

Nop je crois pas, mais il tourne très bien aucun flou ni ralentissements.


----------



## 314-r (4 Juillet 2012)

L'utilises-tu en 2880 ou en 1920 ?
As-tu fait des essais à ce sujet ?


----------



## Janus00 (4 Juillet 2012)

Pour l'instant je ne l'ai utilisé qu'en " optimisé retina " 

Je testerais ça tout à l'heure en d'autre résolutions


----------



## Swoop250 (4 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> L'utilises-tu en 2880 ou en 1920 ?
> As-tu fait des essais à ce sujet ?



Très heureux possesseur d'un Retina 2,6Ghz depuis 3 jours, LE PIED !!!!!!!!!!

Pour le moment j'ai simplement installé LR4 et FCP X.... un vrai bonheur, une réactivité à toute épreuve et un écran superbe.


Pour ce qui de ta question sur la résolution, moi je l'utilise soit en 1440x900 (Best Retina) soit en 1680x1050.

Apres ça devient vraiment petit !!!!! Effectivement on voit en surfant que tout le web n'est pas optimisé pour Retina  mais rien de choquant pour ma part.

Comme déjà remonté, le silence absolue en utilisation basique (web + bureautique + itunes) est vraiment top... mais je n'étais pas en SSD avant donc je n'ai pas de point de comparaison !

Je vous ferai un retour plus précis une fois que je l'aurai poussé un peu...  mais en tout cas à chaud c'est une TRES belle machine


----------



## 314-r (4 Juillet 2012)

ça chauffe-t-y sous LR4 ?

en fait j'aime bien bosser au lit aussi... alors posé sur le ventre... me faut-y un équipement de pompier ou est-ce supportable (aux deux sens du terme) ?


----------



## Janus00 (4 Juillet 2012)

Ahhhhhh et j'ai oublié aussi un point essentiel pour moi étant musicien ( où ai je la tête ... ) 

le son des enceintes intégrées est super, bon c'est un peu gonflé dans les aigus ( même un peu beaucoup ) mais il est clair et intelligible et ce même à plusieurs mètres de la machine pour peu qu'on pousse un peu le son de quoi sonoriser parfaitement une petite pièce de type chambre que ça soit le matin en guise de radio réveil ou le soir pour se créer une petite ambiance. ( très bon point quand même. )

ensuite la sortie / entrée est comme à son habitude de très bonne qualité, je viens de tester un peu ma bibliothèque itunes sur mes Focal XS 2.1 de bureau et ça claque méchant, mais à ce niveau là les Mac ont toujours eu de très bonnes sorties / entrées intégrées. ça ne me change pas de l'iMac.


----------



## 314-r (4 Juillet 2012)

Janus, alors toi tu fais plaisir à lire, heureux le garçon...

Par contre, concernant les "entrées/sorties son",
pour l'enregistrement, un module dédié fait mieux (et pour plus cher),
et les audiophiles squeezent aussi les convertisseurs de la machine,
tout est question d'exigence et de budget...

Le Retina "sonne" mieux que ses prédécesseurs et c'est tant mieux !


----------



## Janus00 (4 Juillet 2012)

C'est évident qu'après dans une utilisation semi-pro voir pro on se contente pas de la sortie du macbook pro mais bon j'ai trouvé ça pour le coup très qualitatif.

Le commun des petits bidouilleurs en MAO y trouveront leur compte.


----------



## 314-r (4 Juillet 2012)

Janus, Logic Pro c'est du lourd ! 

J'imaginai le commun des petits bidouilleurs plutôt sur Garage Band...


----------



## Janus00 (4 Juillet 2012)

Bah avant j'étais sur des trucs du genre RME Fireface 800 en firewire le tout branché sur des mackie HR 824 en monitors c'est sur que c'était encore autre chose mais le prix également. 

Là maintenant je fais du son pour mon petit plaisir à l'occasion donc le chipset intégré est très bien pour celà et même pour Logic !


----------



## 314-r (4 Juillet 2012)

Et quand tu n'as qu'un mini-jack pour servir à la fois d'entrée et de sortie, 
comment fais-tu pour entrer un signal micro et profiter du play-back ?
Y a un truc ?


----------



## robertodino (4 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Pour l'instant je ne l'ai utilisé qu'en " optimisé retina "
> 
> Je testerais ça tout à l'heure en d'autre résolutions



Merci de ton retour ici ainsi que sur l'autre post. Dommage de voir que les animations ne sont pas fluides. Pour moi c'est un point important. Je ne sais pas si je vais annuler ma commande au profit d'un MBA full options. Reste à voir. Je suis franchement indécis. Moi ce qu'il me faut c'est une machine sans lags, en tout cas pour le hardware qu'embarque la bête c'est pas trop demander...


----------



## Janus00 (4 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Et quand tu n'as qu'un mini-jack pour servir à la fois d'entrée et de sortie,
> comment fais-tu pour entrer un signal micro et profiter du play-back ?
> Y a un truc ?



Je me suis pas penché sur la question mais y'a des adaptateurs pour tout chez Apple ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------




robertodino a dit:


> Merci de ton retour ici ainsi que sur l'autre post. Dommage de voir que les animations ne sont pas fluides. Pour moi c'est un point important. Je ne sais pas si je vais annuler ma commande au profit d'un MBA full options. Reste à voir. Je suis franchement indécis. Moi ce qu'il me faut c'est une machine sans lags, en tout cas pour le hardware qu'embarque la bête c'est pas trop demander...



Gardes ta commande, entres pas dans ce genre de psychoses sinon tu vas jamais te lancer.

Le lag est un lag de " scroll " sur certaines pages ... ( qui est lui même surement dû au fait qu'on tourne à 20-25 images seconde sur le bureau au lieu de 40-60 images seconde sur l'ancien macbook mais je fais confiance à Apple / Mountain Lion pour régler ça )

Mis à part ça c'est une des machines les plus réactives que j'ai jamais eu entre les mains ( PC / Mac confondus ) y'a pas de soucis.  ( tu auras au moins le plaisir de tester la bête toi même et te faire un avis éclairé, sinon tu vas regretter après de pas l'avoir fait crois moi ) :love:


----------



## 314-r (4 Juillet 2012)

Janus, je suis curieux de voir...

Roberto, il y a aussi le nouvel Imac qui va sortir bientôt... peut-être...
(avec un bon sac à dos...)


----------



## robertodino (4 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Janus, je suis curieux de voir...
> 
> Roberto, il y a aussi le nouvel Imac qui va sortir bientôt... peut-être...
> (avec un bon sac à dos...)



Merci du conseil. Pour moi les iMacs c'est fini. La jaunisse c'est pas mon truc


----------



## Swoop250 (5 Juillet 2012)

Ola todos...  Concernant cet effet "blur" lors du surf que je trouvais assez désagréable, j ai installer chrome canary hier soir et franchement c est vraiment beaucoup plus agréable on retrouve une super finesse des caractères et un vrai confort de surf   Vivement mountain lion et les versions 100% optimisé rétina    Ps: vlc a sorti sa Maj retina la 2.0.2


----------



## mowglipanam (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous !
l'arrivée du RETINA en lieu et place de mon MBP de 2007 c'est quand même quelque chose. Je l'ai depuis hier et voici mes premières réactions à chaud. Pour l'instant je suis surtout HYPER perplexe de Lion que je découvre par la même occasion, mais ça c'est un autre sujet. Au niveau matos y'a aussi quelques surprises dont je ne sais trop quoi penser... Visuellement c'est une superbe machine, sans nul doute. Ultra fin, léger, hyper dessiné, c'est vraiment la classe. L'écran est fabuleux, l'éclairage clavier est jouissif. C'est sûr comparé à la concurrence PC y'a vraiment un univers entre les deux.

Le trackpad pour l'instant me joue pas mal de tour. Faut dire que je découvre les manips à deux, trois doigts. Je manque singulierement de précision et faire défiler un écran depuis que les fenetres se retrouvent dépourvues d'ascenseur, se relève pour moi d'une vrai gageure. J'ai découvert qu'il fallait bien écarter deux doigts pour un scroll fluide, sans avoir cette impression de pousser un chariot de mine. idem quand je valide un choix visiblement mon pouce à tendance à valider 10 pixels en dessous, j'dois faire un mouvement décalé qui passe pas bien. Du coup sur du surf simple je clique constamment la mauvaise rubrique ^^

Bon j'ai une souris hein, mais j'essaye tout 

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu le temps de jouer avec des gros softs, mais en surf simple, trailer sur Apple, y'a auuuuuccccun bruit. Mon MBP était déjà silencieux, là on croirait vraiment qu'il est éteint. Forcément ça ne chauffe pas mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester les MPB dernières générations pour pouvoir comparer. Et comme indiqué précédemment le son est vraiment très bon en enceintes extérieures.

L'écran RETINA en surf c'est de la folie. L'antialiasing sur les polices c'est de la haute précision. Seul bémol, quand on a sur la même page des "textes images" (en jpg ou gif) à coté d'un texte dynamique on constate une grosse différence : d'une finesse bluffante en texte, et du pixels pour l'image.  

Par contre les "mauvaises surprises" par vraiment pénalisantes mais un peu surprenantes sont : 1) la disparition d'un lecteur graveur 2) l'absence d'un CD système 3) la disparition d'une prise ETHERNET et 4) la batterie devenue inaccessible d'extérieur.

Une fois de plus je me réfère à ce que je connais sur le bout des doigts à savoir mon MBP de 2007 qui s'est comporté toujours vaillamment et qui n'en finit pas de faire de l'excellent travail malgré une utilisation quotidienne quasi non stop... allumé et actif à raison de 12h de moyenne par jour.

Par exemple comme je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec la batterie, je n'ai jamais eu à la changer, donc si le RETINA me propose une stabilité équivalente de ce coté et ne propose plus un accès simple sans démontage, finalement ça ne m'embête pas plus que ça.

Pour la prise ethernet j'ai vu qu'il existait un adaptateur Thunderbolt et ça m'ira très bien. Il est vrai que je suis à 95% en wifi mais j'ai quand même en mémoire quelques situations où il m'a fallu passer en ethernet, donc accessoire indispensable.

Pour le lecteur-graveur, bon c'est à la fois logique et non. Les supports DVD CD ayant tendance à disparaitre et le constat simple que je dois glisser un disque une fois tous les 6 mois suffisent à me rassurer, mais pour autant si je veux convertir un CD musical ou me mater un film en profitant de la qualité d'écran, bah j'suis bien obligé de passer par un lecteur externe. Pas des plus pratique. En cas de voyage il me faudra riper des films plutôt que d'embarquer 10 galettes dans une mini pochettes. Mouais.

Pour le CD système, en tant qu'adepte mac depuis plus de 15 ans c'est assez pertubant de ne plus avoir de support. Visiblement y'a moyen de se faire un système de restauration via USB, va falloir que je fouille ça.

Bon je reviendrais complèter ces premières impressions progressivement.


----------



## 314-r (5 Juillet 2012)

Mowglipanam... encore un petit bonheur...

Décidément cette machine a un ptit quequchose de pas banal...

C'est vrai qu'un écran "lisse" ça fait un bail que j'en rêve,
que c'est toujours ce qui m'a un peu gâché la fête...
Alors que ce soit là, tout près, presqu'accessible,
en effet aujourd'hui c'est une histoire de mois,
le temps d'optimiser les applications, 
avant qu'on puisse vraiment s'éclater sans se bouffer les yeux !

Hé hé

Aah ouais ouais


----------



## Bambouille (5 Juillet 2012)

mowglipanam a dit:


> Par contre les "mauvaises surprises" par vraiment pénalisantes mais un peu surprenantes sont : 1) la disparition d'un lecteur graveur 2) l'absence d'un CD système 3) la disparition d'une prise ETHERNET et 4) la batterie devenue inaccessible d'extérieur.



Ce ne sont pas des surprises puisque tout les points que tu énonces sont bien indiqués dans les specs de la machine sur le site d'Apple !
A moins que tu aies validé ta commande les yeux fermés !?!


----------



## xEk (5 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour tous ces retours ma foi fort prometteur !


----------



## robertodino (6 Juillet 2012)

Livraison entre le 25-31 juillet, ils peuvent pas se magner un peu chez Apple? :love:


----------



## 314-r (7 Juillet 2012)

Roberto,
le temps joue pour toi,
peu de logiciels semblent réellement exploitables 

Profite de l'ancien, le Retina risque d'être pire pour un petit (?) moment encore 

Et on garde le moral...


----------



## webjib (7 Juillet 2012)

oui enfin y'a déjà pas mal d'apps optimisées pour le Retina, les apps d'Apple par exemple et tout OSX. De plus, certains logiciels n'ont pas besoin d'une grosse adaptation. Si je prend le cas de mon appli "TrashMe", on va dire que 50% des graphismes étaient déjà Retina, donc c'est pas si moche. Et d'ici la fin de l'été, je parie que la plupart des logiciels les plus utilisés auront été adaptés...


----------



## Genki09 (7 Juillet 2012)

Deux jours après la réception du MacBookPro Rétina, voila mon ressentit : 

- Très belle machine, la qualité d'écran et juste bluffante (surtout quand je repasse sur l'ancien modèle, comme quand je passais de l'iPhone 4S à mon iPod 2G)

- Qualité d'écran imbattable, en revanche, trop peu de logiciel optimisé pour, et donc c'est pire que sans Rétina parfois (genre Chrome qui supporte pas rétina, et donc les lettres sont vraiment dégueulasse, toutes pixellisées)

- Assez imposant quand on passe du MacBook Air 11" à un MacBook Pro 15", j'ai pas l'habitude mais c'est pas nécessairement un mal

- L'ordinateur a une bonne connectique, HDMI et USB3, c'est parfait, mais ça manque de lecteur optique et d'éthernet (même si j'ai du acheter l'adaptateur)

- Bête de compétition ? Ouais, il est véloce, il fait tourner n'importe quoi, mais je suis très décu parce qu'il chauffe plus que mon MacBook Air pour les mêmes besoins. Monter à 80/90°C quand elle en a dans le ventre, ça fait bien chier... Ca brûle les genoux, et les ventilos se font quand même entendre à force de tourner à 5000rpm (et y en a 2)

- Apple s'est pas foutu de notre gueule côté Haut-parleur, ils sont magnifique, ils se font entendre, et le son est parfait (avec le MacBook Air, j'entendais que dalle )


C'est grosso-modo tout, en conclusion, oui c'est une belle machine, le meilleur portable et de loin, aucun doute, mais qui a besoin encore de quelques optimisations coté logiciels, et déception côté chaufferie
Ne vaut pas nécessairement son prix fort, mais je regrette pas quand même de l'avoir pris (avec réduction et une carte cadeau itunes 80 gratuite )


----------



## liittle-piianist (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce macbook pro retina 2.6Ghz est mon premier MAC. Et tou ce que j'ai a dire, c'est que j'en suis extrement content.

- On voit vraiment que c'est une belle machine, la qualite de l'ecran est un gros plus dans l'utilisation courante (Web, explorateur ..). Mais pour ma part, cela n'est que simple confort.

- Je suis cependant decu et j'attend une vraie MAJ pour eclipse. C'est hyper contraignant de devoir passer ses journess a lire des caracteres flous .. :/ - Je suis cependant tres content de CODA 2 et de XCode qui sont des logiciels tres agreables a utiliser 

- Du cote de la temperature, j'ai ete agrablement supris par le fait, qu'il soit tres silencieux, meme en utilisation intensive.

- Je pense que l'HDMI est un gros plus sur cette machine, le port VGA devenant un peu ancestral. La qualite sonore est aussi enorme comparer a mon ancien PC. la difference ne s'est pas fait attendre.

Donc une superbe machine, qui arrive un peu tot je pense pour tout ce qui est logiciel etc. Mais elle restera a mon humble avis inegale pdt un petit bout de temps, vu qu'aucun constructeur ne daigne passer a plus de 1080p ..


----------



## robertodino (7 Juillet 2012)

Cet après-midi j'ai eu la chance de passer chez un revendeur agréé Apple. J'ai commandé mon MBPR sans avoir eu la chance de l'essayer, je me suis donc lancé tout de suite afin de tester la machine chez le revendeur.

Je suis vraiment déçu de ce que j'ai vu. Ça lag de partout, c'est franchement pas fluide. J'ai posé la question au vendeur qui a fait semblant de dire qu'il ne voyait rien. On a fait la comparaison sur le MBP qui était à côté et là il a lâché un petit : ah oui, mais vous savez le Retina...

Demain j'annule ma commande te je passe sur le MBA Full Options en attendant une Rev B ou C.

Pour le prix qu'on paye j'en ai rien a foutre d'un écran mieux défini, je veux que ce soit fluide, comme ça l'a toujours été. Aucune régression sur l'interface, non merci 

Testé sur un 2,3 avec 8go et Lion. Version démo de présentation Apple.


----------



## anti2703 (7 Juillet 2012)

Perso, j'ai commandé le mien le 12juin, je l'attend toujours. J'ai prit l'entrée de gamme à 2279 sans option en remplacement de mon Pc (oui je switch et qu'elle belle machine pour switché )
Je ne manquerais pas de vous donner les impression une fois la bête reçus  - livraison prévu entre le 19 et le 25 juillet :rose:


----------



## getanorth (7 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Cet après-midi j'ai eu la chance de passer chez un revendeur agréé Apple. J'ai commandé mon MBPR sans avoir eu la chance de l'essayer, je me suis donc lancé tout de suite afin de tester la machine chez le revendeur.
> 
> Je suis vraiment déçu de ce que j'ai vu. Ça lag de partout, c'est franchement pas fluide. J'ai posé la question au vendeur qui a fait semblant de dire qu'il ne voyait rien. On a fait la comparaison sur le MBP qui était à côté et là il a lâché un petit : ah oui, mais vous savez le Retina...
> 
> ...



Apparemment ces lags sont résolus sur ML. À confirmer.


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

getanorth a dit:


> Apparemment ces lags sont résolus sur ML. À confirmer.



c'est ce que je me dit pour me rassurer


----------



## robertodino (7 Juillet 2012)

getanorth a dit:


> Apparemment ces lags sont résolus sur ML. À confirmer.



Je trouve tout de même bizarre cette histoire. En attendant on ne sait pas vraiment à ce que c'est du. Un mélange d'un peu tout sûrement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------




kolargol31 a dit:


> c'est ce que je me dit pour me rassurer



Mhhh, Apple pourrait communiquer à ce sujet. Les forums débordent des mêmes question un peu partout. Peut-être que le silence d'Apple signifie que la machine atteint ses limites et qu'il est possible d'optimiser sans résoudre complètement le problème avec la configuration actuelle.


----------



## liittle-piianist (7 Juillet 2012)

@robertodino

C'est un soucis completement logiciel. J'ai tester Mountain Lion DP4, il n'y a aucun soucis au niveau du scrolling.


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

si je reçois la mienne avant la sortie officielle de ML, je la ferai même pas tourner en Lion >>>>> hop direct ML DP4


----------



## Janus00 (7 Juillet 2012)

Il faut pas non plus tomber dans la psychose gratuite.

C'est sur à 100% que c'est une question d'optimisation logicielle du " bureau " ...

Un bureau peut parfaitement être affiché en pleine résolution retina en résolution native à 60 images par seconde donc c'est juste une question d'optimisation ... 

N'importe quelle carte 3D même des moins puissantes que celle embarquée dans le macbook pro retina sont capables d'afficher des grosses résolutions à 60 images / secondes sur un simple bureau qui ne demande aucune puissance graphique ...


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Il faut pas non plus tomber dans la psychose *gratuite*.


Ben justement, c'est pas gratuit A pas loin de 3000 boules le modèle haut de gamme, on peut se poser la question


----------



## robertodino (7 Juillet 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ben justement, c'est pas gratuit A pas loin de 3000 boules le modèle haut de gamme, on peut se poser la question



Oui Sly, c'est mon cas vu que j'ai vendu mon iMac et MBA pour passer sur un quinze pouces qui doit durer 3 ans.


----------



## mowglipanam (8 Juillet 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas des surprises puisque tout les points que tu énonces sont bien indiqués dans les specs de la machine sur le site d'Apple !
> A moins que tu aies validé ta commande les yeux fermés !?!



Oui j'avoue volontiers : un peu.
Disons que je fais confiance depuis longtemps à Apple et que je me suis focalisé sur les points forts de la machine, occultant ces quelques absences. Autant pour le lecteur graveur j'aurais en effet pu m'en rendre compte sur les caractéristiques techniques, mais en ce qui concerne la prise ethernet ça ne me serait même pas venu à l'idée d'aller vérifier qu'elle était belle et bien présente, tant sa mise à disposition me parait essentiel. En effet pour paramétrer une borne wifi, il convient au départ de s'y connecter en filaire... = selon moi, "présence obligatoire"

Mais bon ce n'est pas grave de ce coté, puisque j'ai acquis un adaptateur thunderbolt/ethernet qui clos définitivement la question, et que j'ai récupéré un superdrive d'une amie qui ne s'en servait pas sur son MBAIR. Je suis donc paré aux besoins inopinés.

Après j'aurais pu aussi m'équiper du plus puissant des MBP au même prix que le retina, mais j'ai décidé de suivre "la vision" d'Apple, juste parce que je suis susceptible de faire quelques démos sur de grands écrans et que sur ces supports là, l'option Retina s'en trouvera assurément pleinement justifiée.

Sinon je suis assez surpris de la question du LAG que je n'ai absolument pas constaté pour l'instant... De mon coté tout reste limpide. C'est à quel niveau que ça s'en ressent ? Lors de quelle manipulation ?


----------



## tropezina (8 Juillet 2012)

Laissons dire, tous le mal de ce retina et tout le bien, mais pensez qu'une machine n'est jamais parfaite, mais qu'il y aura (un avant et un après.....)
Et surtout un après pour la revente.


----------



## webjib (8 Juillet 2012)

Quand on voit la finesse du chassis de ce MBP Retina, on s'aperçoit vite qu'ils auraient eu le plus grand mal à loger une prise ethernet, dont la hauteur est supérieure à la tranche du MBP. Par contre vu le prix de la machine, on pourrait plutôt reprocher à Apple de ne pas fournir l'adaptateur Ethernet en standard.


----------



## esam74 (8 Juillet 2012)

Il faut vraiment chercher une raison pour ne pas l'acheter juste pour ce Lag vraiment vraiment presque imperceptible! Le retina est capable de faire tourner des jeux de fou à fond c'est sur que c'est logiciel, c'est pas safari ou le bureau ( que je n'ai absolument pas vu lagger) qui vont être plus gourmand qu'un gros jeu.


----------



## zeusII (8 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai une petite question concernant la portabilité du Retina !
Je suis sur MBA 13" et j'avoue que quand je prend le MBP 13" de ma copine j'ai l'impression qu'il pèse une tonne. Le Retina fait le même poids, donc ma question connait déjà un peu sa réponse, mais c'est plutôt des avis que je cherche à avoir. 
Le truc c'est que j'hésite beaucoup entre prendre un MBA 13" 2012 avec un Thunderbolt Display ou le Retina entrée de gamme.

D'un côté l'ultra mobilité du Air, avec le 27" à la maison pour travailler sur la photo
De l'autre, les performances et la qualité de l'écran Retina.

Dilemme.


----------



## garethtennis (8 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous 

je viens de recevoir mon macbook pro rétina (version entrée de gamme avec 16 go pour sa longévité)

Alors mes impressions sont positives :l'écran est juste fabuleux et relire sur mon macbook air, c'est comme faire un bond incroyable en arrière.
l'ordi est super véloce, une toute petite déception dans la mesure ou il y a une poussière(mini griffe de l'ordre de 1 micron lil  mais je l'ai repérer quand même juste en dessous du haut parleur elle se voit uniquement en plein jour mais pas le soir !! je vais pas aller à l'apple store pour ça on me rirait au nez je pense)
Autre chôse: j'ai constate 2 ou 3 fois un petit lag du wifi, les pages de safari ne se  lançaient pas oblige de relancer le wifi mais c'est très très rare. Là depuis 3H que je suis dessus ça n'est pas arrivé donc je vais positiver (c'est arriver notamment quand j'utilisais mon enceinte bose bluetooth donc peut être un conflit wifi/bluetooth?) Avez vous constatez ça également?
Si non pour ceux qui se posent la question : macbook pro classique ou macbook air ou MCPr
la réponse est pour moi évidente:le MCPr sans hésitez!!!!!!! le plaisir que procure cet écran est juste incroyable!!!! De plus son silence est juste bluffant !!!
n'hésitez pas à témoigner de vos impressions !!!

ps: j'attends avec impatience la version rétina de firefox (avez vous des news par rapport à ça?)


----------



## zirko (8 Juillet 2012)

J'ai déjà constaté ton lag "wifi" ou je recharge une page. Mais je ne sais pas qi c'est l'ordi qui fait ça ou le réseau.

J'y repense juste parce que t'en parles.


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

je penses pas que ce soit propre au MBPr, j'ai un MBP late 2011, et il me le fait parfois mais c'est rare!


----------



## mowglipanam (8 Juillet 2012)

Question LAG je me suis carrément installé World of warcraft que j'ai mis en config ultra : textures, lumières, détails, profondeur de champs, le tout à fond. Et pour couronner le tout en résolution 2880. Non seulement par rapport à ce que j'ai sur mon ancien MBP (qui date de 2007) ça ne lag pas, mais en plus ça charge à une vitesse quasi instantanée (quand je change de capitale, pour ceux qui connaissent) ce qui sous entend un traitement englouti de l'ensemble des textures. Bon c'était pour une simple visite, j'imagine que je n'aurais pas besoin d'une telle configuration si je me fais une partie à 25 joueurs ou plus. Mais je vais tenter de pousser les limites, à l'occasion.

Parce que là j'ai surtout tout le reste à installer, faire joujou ça viendra plus tard.


----------



## robertodino (8 Juillet 2012)

mowglipanam a dit:


> Parce que là j'ai surtout tout le reste à installer, faire joujou ça viendra plus tard.



Tiens nous au courant pour ce qui est du lag au niveau des animations, au fait tu as opté pour quelle configuration?


----------



## Janus00 (8 Juillet 2012)

Les gars tout ce qu'on peut constater sur ce macbook pro retina c'est que 80% des utilisateurs ne ressentent pas forcement le scroll lag qui lui même sera réglé à Mountain Lion.

Ensuite je sais plus sur quel sujet on m'avait demandé si j'étais sur que la GT650m pouvait afficher du 2800x ( 1440 retina natif ) et bien sur que oui et encore heureux que cette carte 3D est capable d'afficher un bureau à 60 images seconde en 2800x .... 

La preuve en est on fait tourner les derniers jeux gourmands en haute résolution donc y'a pas de soucis à se faire de ce côté là.

Maintenant il reste à mesurer l'impact du HD4000 pour voir si lui peut afficher un retina natif en pleine résolution à 60 images seconde et je pense que c'est le cas pour les applications de bureau, internet, traitement de texte, audio et j'en passe !

Donc les gars vous alarmez pas, je comprends les réticences pour une machines à 2000/3000 euros mais souvenez vous qu'à l'époque de l'iphone 4 par exemple lorsqu'on a découvert l'antennagate ça a fait un bruit pas possible, Apple a corrigé le tir en offrant une coque à tous les utilisateurs gratuitement pour un coût exorbitant, donc je vois pas pourquoi aujourd'hui ils nous prendraient pour des cons.

Vous croyez vraiment qu'ils vont laisser une machine haut de gamme la plus puissante jamais conçue tourner à 20 images seconde sur le bureau ? ça serait se tirer une balle dans le pied et c'est juste impossible venant d'une telle société.

Alors certes ça peut paraître déconcertant qu'ils n'aient pas fait l'effort de corriger ça avant Mountain Lion mais en même temps il y a des plannings à tenir et c'est vrai que l'ère Tim Cook se faisant ressentir peut être que Steve Jobs aurait ordonné d'attendre la sortie de Mountain pour lancer les Macbook Pro Retina alors que Cook a préféré tenir le calendrier avec des dispos plutôt limitées d'ailleurs.

Pour les utilisateurs inquiets, j'ai cet ordinateur en version de base depuis 10 jours maintenant, je m'en sers quotidiennement plusieurs heures par jour, ma femme passe sa vie dessus quand je n'y suis pas et on en est plus que ravis.

Quel plaisir d'avoir une machine d'une telle vélocité, avec une telle puissance, qui ne fait pas le moindre micro bruit en utilisation courante non intensive et qui ne chauffe casiment pas comparé aux anciens modèles que j'ai pu également avoir comme bon nombre d'entre vous ... 

Vous pouvez optimiser l'utilisation des cartes 3D avec un logiciel tier gfxCardStatus et là vous gagnerez en plus un peu en autonomie et en chauffe, le pied quoi !

Cet ordinateur n'est pas parfait, mais se rapproche grandement de la perfection.

N'hésitez plus si vous voulez un vrai ordinateur portable qu'on ne sent pas quand on l'a sur soi, qui ne chauffe pas, qui a une bonne autonomie, un bon son, un écran à couper le souffle, c'est quand même une machine révolutionnaire et rien que pour ça on peut bien lui pardonner ses modestes erreurs de jeunesse ...


----------



## 314-r (9 Juillet 2012)

Allez, un petit UpUpUp pour le plaidoyer de Janus !


----------



## robertodino (9 Juillet 2012)

Cet aprèm j'ai contacté un ami qui est technicien au siège Apple d'Eindhoven. C'est la que les appareils du Bénélux sont envoyés en réparation. Il m'a expliqué un truc assez complexe, soit, à priori le GPU est capable de calculer certains algorithmes qui sont prédéfinis dans le hardware, selon lui il n'est pas impossible qu'Apple utilise un dérivée de certains de ses algorithmes, le problème survient quand la machine ne connaît pas ce code et doit alors travailler plus dur afin de déchiffrer et reproduire les calculs. Évidemment il n'est sur de rien, ce qui est normal à son niveau, il n'est pas ingénieur non plus. Si il a raison cela veut dire que la vrai optimisation serait un problème hardware qui ne pourrait être résolu que lors d'une prochaine maj CPU/GPU, après si il y a un expert qui s'y connaît et qui peux mieux expliquer que moi je suis prenant.


----------



## Janus00 (9 Juillet 2012)

Y'a 2 choses qui sont totalement absurdes Rob' dans ce que t'as dis ton ami : 

1èrement : Les quelques personnes qui disent ne pas avoir le Scroll lag sous Lion disent que c'est grâce aux 16 go de ram, donc aucun rapport avec une quelconque gestion d'instructions au niveau du CPU / GPU ...

2èmement : Je comprends pas comment ça pourrait venir du couple hardware processeur / GPU à la base c'est pas eux qui lancent le programme mais bien l'OS qui pilote les tâches à effectuer. J'entends par là pour parler plus clairement qu'un processeur et un GPU ne peuvent pas être " codés " bien ou mal , tu vois ce que je veux dire ? ils suivent les instructions lancées par un programme et en tout premier lieu par leur pilote dédié qui évolue toujours de manière positive au fil du temps ( enfin ils essaient lol ), mais ne contiennent eux que des instructions extrêmement basiques comme pourrait le contenir un BIOS dans une carte mère ... 

Enfin bref ce genre de théories sont assez loufoques quand même.


----------



## webjib (9 Juillet 2012)

Je vois que tu continue à bien te prendre le choux 
Perso ce soir j'ai joué plus d'une heure sur mon retina, et c'est un bonheur, ça chauffe pas et les jeux tournent très bien ! Tout l'inverse de mon 15" Late 2011 qui m'avait déjà couté un bras mais sur lequel je ne pouvais pas jouer, vu la chauffe que ça entrenait


----------



## Janus00 (9 Juillet 2012)

Je rajouterais pour conclure là dessus, que si c'était un problème d'algo ou de programmation basique des composants, on aurait du lag sur les machines plus anciennes moins puissantes, hors là c'est la machine dernière génération qui lague donc ça vient forcemment d'un souci d'optimisation ou de pilote mais c'est impossible que ça vienne du hardware qui est bien plus puissant que tout ce qui a jamais été embarqué en matière de macbook ! 

La seule question qui reste pour moi en suspend c'est : HD4000 sur le bureau à 60 images seconde en Retina ou pas ? et ça on aura la réponse à Mountain !


----------



## robertodino (9 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Je rajouterais pour conclure là dessus, que si c'était un problème d'algo ou de programmation basique des composants, on aurait du lag sur les machines plus anciennes moins puissantes, hors là c'est la machine dernière génération qui lague donc ça vient forcemment d'un souci d'optimisation ou de pilote mais c'est impossible que ça vienne du hardware qui est bien plus puissant que tout ce qui a jamais été embarqué en matière de macbook !
> 
> La seule question qui reste pour moi en suspend c'est : HD4000 sur le bureau à 60 images seconde en Retina ou pas ? et ça on aura la réponse à Mountain !



Ah mais je te donne tout à fait raison, tu sais les math ça n'a jamais été mon point fort... c'est pour cela que j'ai choisi le domaine artistique 

Non sérieux, il m'a lâché un truc abstrait que je n'ai pas compris et que j'ai tenté de formuler ici. En tout cas je ne me fait plus de soucis, j'attends la bête. Mais vu que ça peut durer je compte m'informer encore un peu 

Par contre sur les autres forums les avis sont mitigés à propos de Mountain, apparemment cela résoudrait le problème du scroll lag mais pas les lags de la GUI, encore quelques jours, allez disons le 19 ou le 22 juillet...


----------



## sdeleuze (10 Juillet 2012)

La Golden Master de Mountain Lion étant sortie, on va enfin savoir si le soucis de scrolling est corrigé. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a un MacBook Pro Retina et accès à la Golden Master de Mountain Lion pourrait nous faire un retour sur la disparition ou non du problème de scrolling saccadé ?


----------



## robertodino (10 Juillet 2012)

sdeleuze a dit:


> La Golden Master de Mountain Lion étant sortie, on va enfin savoir si le soucis de scrolling est corrigé.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a un MacBook Pro Retina et accès à la Golden Master de Mountain Lion pourrait nous faire un retour sur la disparition ou non du problème de scrolling saccadé ?



Oui, c'est aussi ce que j'ai pensé aujourd'hui. Si un Rétinien avec la GM peut donner son avis?


----------



## Janus00 (10 Juillet 2012)

Je rejoins mes amis du dessus, un petit test du Retina avec la GM de Mountain Lion serait le top, j'espères que ça va rapidement apparaître sur youtube.


----------



## robertodino (10 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Je rejoins mes amis du dessus, un petit test du Retina avec la GM de Mountain Lion serait le top, j'espères que ça va rapidement apparaître sur youtube.



J'ai cherché et j'ai rien trouvé...


----------



## NickJrIII (10 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai cherché et j'ai rien trouvé...



http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1401384



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8M8v_1kTHo&feature=youtu.be





_Core Animation_ enfin activé sous 10.8 pour afficher le scrolling sous Retina (avec Safari 6).
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_Animation


----------



## robertodino (10 Juillet 2012)

NickJrIII a dit:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1401384
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci à toi


----------



## itryp (10 Juillet 2012)

Donc visiblement Apple à bien corrigé le problème.



> Question: is there any lag for you Retina's on Lion? I have noticed no lag whatsoever on mine.



De plus la vidéo cité plus haut le prouve en image, rien à redire, vivement ML!


----------



## Janus00 (10 Juillet 2012)

Ô joie !


----------



## robertodino (10 Juillet 2012)

itryp a dit:


> Donc visiblement Apple à bien corrigé le problème.
> 
> 
> 
> De plus la vidéo cité plus haut le prouve en image, rien à redire, vivement ML!



Oui, c'est bien mieux apparemment. Par contre reste à voir au niveau général de la GUI...


----------



## 314-r (11 Juillet 2012)

Après la défection de Roberto 

Qui pour le faire regretter ?


----------



## robertodino (11 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Après la défection de Roberto
> 
> Qui pour le faire regretter ?



Ah non les gars, ne venez pas me faire regretter, déjà que je me tappe la Pub toutes les heures sur Pro7


----------



## 314-r (11 Juillet 2012)

Dans la rubrique "Macbook Air" ils te laisseront pas tomber tu sais...


----------



## Janus00 (11 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Ah non les gars, ne venez pas me faire regretter, déjà que je me tappe la Pub toutes les heures sur Pro7



Imagines que tu passes à côté de la machine la plus révolutionnaire dans le monde de l'informatique depuis longtemps ! Un condensé de technologie ...

Sacré Rob' à ta place je regretterais déjà ...


----------



## 314-r (11 Juillet 2012)

Arff, pis tu peux toujours le re-commander maintenant, il n'y a qu'un mois et demi de délai,
beaucoup plus d'applications seront optimisées... 
Tu pourras suivre tout ça en attendant...
Et saches que si tu te fais jeter de chez les Aireux il y aura toujours une place pour toi chez les Retiniens


----------



## robertodino (11 Juillet 2012)

C'est sympa les gars 

Mais là je vais attendre la RevB 

Je vous laisse tout le plaisir en tout cas


----------



## getanorth (12 Juillet 2012)

j'ai reçu le bébé hier (2,6 ghz + 16 go), et... oh my gosh cette merveille :rateau:

Du bonheur pour l'instant, je suis en train d'installer un jeu (Starcraft 2) pour voir ce que ça donne. Je tâterai photoshop demain.

Par contre le web est bien moche du coup vue qu'y a pas encore d'optimisation rétina :rose:


----------



## Freitag (12 Juillet 2012)

J'ai commandé le mien il y a une semaine. Version de base, 2,3 GHz, 8 Go.
8 Go me suffisent largement mais je me demande si pour la revente je ne devrais pas prendre 16 Go.
Un avis ?
Et dans ce cas, ça se passe comment sur le Store ? Faut annuler/recommencer sa commande ou y'a moyen de faire autrement ? J'ai pas envie d'allonger le délai de livraison !


----------



## Swoop250 (12 Juillet 2012)

getanorth a dit:


> j'ai reçu le bébé hier (2,6 ghz + 16 go), et... oh my gosh cette merveille :rateau:
> 
> Du bonheur pour l'instant, je suis en train d'installer un jeu (Starcraft 2) pour voir ce que ça donne. Je tâterai photoshop demain.
> 
> Par contre le web est bien moche du coup vue qu'y a pas encore d'optimisation rétina :rose:



Installe Google Chrome Canary,  je trouve le rendu beaucoup plus sympa


----------



## robertodino (12 Juillet 2012)

Freitag a dit:


> J'ai commandé le mien il y a une semaine. Version de base, 2,3 GHz, 8 Go.
> 8 Go me suffisent largement mais je me demande si pour la revente je ne devrais pas prendre 16 Go.
> Un avis ?
> Et dans ce cas, ça se passe comment sur le Store ? Faut annuler/recommencer sa commande ou y'a moyen de faire autrement ? J'ai pas envie d'allonger le délai de livraison !



Malheureusement il faut annuler et repasser une nouvelle commande, ce qui inclut un nouveau temps d'attente. :hein:


----------



## Freitag (12 Juillet 2012)

C'est bien ce que je craignais... Je vais rester à 8 Go. Je ne vais quand même pas passer mes vacances à attendre le livreur !


----------



## Vegayta (12 Juillet 2012)

Je comprends ton dilemne mais si tu as ta réception de prévue pour Août, je te conseille de bien te mettre au taquet par rapport aux disponibilités lorsque ML va sortir. Comme des gens l'ont soulevé, il y a des chances que tout cela soit bien orchestré par Cook. 

Honnêtement, à ta place, j'attendrai et je me ferais des sessions dans un APS  parceque quand même, 8 ou 16 Go pour la longévité du produit... Ca vaut le coup de pleurer 2 semaines de + je pense


----------



## garethtennis (12 Juillet 2012)

Je voulais poser une question aux rétiniens!

lorsque j'analyse l'espace de mon disque dure en faisant pomme a propos de ce mac et stockage je constate que près de 58 GIGAS est utilise dans la section autres ce qui me parait important!

est ce que vous avez des données similaires?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

autres comprend: les MKV certains fichiers audios aussi vogg orbis ou autres


----------



## robertodino (12 Juillet 2012)

Je suis tombé sur une vidéo intéressante. Ok c'est sous Lion mais l'utilisateur va baisser la résolution et le scroll lag va disparaître. Regardez pour voir:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGMKlHV1TJs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

je veux pas être médisant mais tu continues à regarder des videos sur le lag: TU TE FAIS DU MAL puisque tu as changé d'opinion ....


----------



## Janus00 (12 Juillet 2012)

Cette vidéo prouve une fois de plus que c'est purement software ...

Le hardware est largement capable de faire tourner le bureau / web à 60 images seconde ... 

Et là en plus dans les commentaires sur youtube un mec disait que c'est possible sur le HD4000.

Rob' ne soit pas trop triste !


----------



## robertodino (12 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je veux pas être médisant mais tu continues à regarder des videos sur le lag: TU TE FAIS DU MAL puisque tu as changé d'opinion ....



Non, je ne me fais pas de mal, avec ou sans Retina c'est un sujet qui m'intéresse. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------




Janus00 a dit:


> Cette vidéo prouve une fois de plus que c'est purement software ...
> 
> Le hardware est largement capable de faire tourner le bureau / web à 60 images seconde ...
> 
> ...



Oh Janus  Je ne suis pas triste, au contraire, je suis heureux pour vous, moi ce sera pour la prochaine Maj. Pour une fois que je suis fier de ne pas sauter directement sur un nouveau produit Apple (ok, ce n'est qu'à demi-vrai vu que j'avais passé commande :love


----------



## Martin_a (12 Juillet 2012)

mowglipanam a dit:


> 2) l'absence d'un CD système



Etant donné qu'il n'y a pas de lecteur CD, c'est logique.

Plus besoin de CD puisque tu dispose (sans le savoir apparemment...) d'une partition système de secours sur ton ordi


----------



## 314-r (12 Juillet 2012)

nouveaux Retiniens,

alors.... heureux ?


----------



## esam74 (12 Juillet 2012)

C'est exactement ce que j'avais remarqué dans l'apple store. Et le mec est sur la hd4000 donc c'est encore plus sur qu'avec le geforce aucun soucis! Bref tant mieux pour nous ça fait plaisir


----------



## Yannick-sker (13 Juillet 2012)

J'ai commandé un macbook pro retina, mon imac de 2009 toussant un peu  trop sous lightroom ou final cut que j'utilise de plus en plus. Vos témoignages élogieux m'ont convaincu! 

Je le  reçois dans le mois qui vient; par contre vu que j'ai des sauvegardes  time machine comment ça se passe pour "importer" son ancienne config?  Aussi, puis-je n'importer que mes bibliothèques de photos et de musique, histoire de repartir avec une config "clean"?


----------



## Wazy (13 Juillet 2012)

Quelqu'un a pu tester Starcraft II sur le Retina ? Des retours sur les graphismes ?


----------



## 314-r (15 Juillet 2012)

On attend le lion montagnard ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> On attend le lion montagnard ?



ben y a que cela à faire alors....
ou pour les plus chanceux: l'attente de leur RETINA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ps: par contre le mountain lion est de la famille des..... PUMAS donc en fait c'est la première fois que APPLE utilise le nom d'un félin déjà utilisé


----------



## atcha_sama (15 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Cet après-midi j'ai eu la chance de passer chez un revendeur agréé Apple. J'ai commandé mon MBPR sans avoir eu la chance de l'essayer, je me suis donc lancé tout de suite afin de tester la machine chez le revendeur.
> 
> Je suis vraiment déçu de ce que j'ai vu. Ça lag de partout, c'est franchement pas fluide. J'ai posé la question au vendeur qui a fait semblant de dire qu'il ne voyait rien. On a fait la comparaison sur le MBP qui était à côté et là il a lâché un petit : ah oui, mais vous savez le Retina...
> 
> ...



Montain lion va régler le problème. Tu seras bien deg. Çe n'est pas un soucis hardware. Purement software

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------

8go sont suffisant  Pour tenir 5 ans avec la machine ? Merci 

J'hésite entre vaio z et ce dernier. Voir le boudin faire tourner bf3 en full : ça justifie le titre de machine complète par excellence. Fine, puissante , légère pour son gab


----------



## robertodino (15 Juillet 2012)

atcha_sama a dit:


> Montain lion va régler le problème. Tu seras bien deg. Çe n'est pas un soucis hardware. Purement software




Possible, mais je passe l'éponge sur la RevA, ce sera la RevB si possible avec Haswell. 

Dégoûté? Non pas du tout, le MBA est une machine fantastique, sans lags, très rapide, avec un écran OK, et le plus beau design pour mes goûts. De toute façon ce MBA sera vendu dans une année, le temps de laisser mûrir le Retina ainsi que les Apps.

Pour une fois que je me montre patient


----------



## Janus00 (15 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Possible, mais je passe l'éponge sur la RevA, ce sera la RevB si possible avec Haswell.
> 
> Dégoûté? Non pas du tout, le MBA est une machine fantastique, sans lags, très rapide, avec un écran OK, et le plus beau design pour mes goûts. De toute façon ce MBA sera vendu dans une année, le temps de laisser mûrir le Retina ainsi que les Apps.
> 
> Pour une fois que je me montre patient



Excuses moi Rob' mais pour moi un Macbook Air est incomparable en tout point avec le Macbook Pro Retina ...

Y'en a un qui me fait penser à une gameboy avec son petit écran à l'ancienne et ses gros pixels ... 

Et un autre, qui est extrêmement fin pour un 15 pouces, beau, chaleureux tout en sachant garder la tête froide, un écran sublime, de la puissance à revendre, un son exceptionnel, une ventilation dernier cri on entend pas la machine tourner, une autonomie magistrale, un clavier rétroéclairé magique, enfin bref ...


----------



## robertodino (15 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Excuses moi Rob' mais pour moi un Macbook Air est incomparable en tout point avec le Macbook Pro Retina ...
> 
> Y'en a un qui me fait penser à une gameboy avec son petit écran à l'ancienne et ses gros pixels ...
> 
> Et un autre, qui est extrêmement fin pour un 15 pouces, beau, chaleureux tout en sachant garder la tête froide, un écran sublime, de la puissance à revendre, un son exceptionnel, une ventilation dernier cri on entend pas la machine tourner, une autonomie magistrale, un clavier rétroéclairé magique, enfin bref ...



Tu as tout à fait raison, le Retina est une merveilleuse machine, par contre le MBA aussi. Comme mentionné plus haut, ce sera la prochaine Rev pour moi. Après pour les pixels sur le 13" faut pas exagérer, ok c'est pas la définition du Retina mais c'est pas moche du tout. À utilisation normale, c'est à dire environ 40cm de distance on ne discerne plus trop les pixels. 

Le MBA répond à mes besoins, je n'ai pas besoin de la puissance du Retina en fin de compte.


----------



## Guuus (15 Juillet 2012)

Franchement j'avais un portable HP Probook de 13" en 1366*768, et je peux vous dire que quand je passe de mon MBPr à on HP pour prendre les cours, ça arrache les yeux... j'ai l'impression d'être sur une game boy!!!

Et ça rame à mort, il fait 3cm d'épaisseur alors que le MBPr fait même pas la largeur de mon petit doigt en épaisseur!, ou moins épais que deux ports USB l'un sur l'autre...

Par contre OSX crash de temps en temps... au final il crash plus souvent que windows qui ne crachait jamais chez moi, le comble!

Mais quel bonheur, c'est le monde de l'instantané, toutes les apps s'ouvrent en moins d'une seconde et même photoshop avec plugin Nik software s'ouvrent en moins de 3 secondes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------

Par contre pour bosser sur le mac c'est galère car aucune application office correcte n'est compatible retina...
Je me contente de "Bean" mais c'est vraiment pas terrible, ça sert juste en dépannage.

Pour les powerpoints c'est aussi la misère, trop moche... vivement une suite iWork à jour.


----------



## petitchemin (15 Juillet 2012)

J'ai interrogé le support technique de Microsoft sur la mise à jour d'office.
J'attends sa réponse.


----------



## atcha_sama (16 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Possible, mais je passe l'éponge sur la RevA, ce sera la RevB si possible avec Haswell.
> 
> Dégoûté? Non pas du tout, le MBA est une machine fantastique, sans lags, très rapide, avec un écran OK, et le plus beau design pour mes goûts. De toute façon ce MBA sera vendu dans une année, le temps de laisser mûrir le Retina ainsi que les Apps.
> 
> Pour une fois que je me montre patient


Si il te convient.  le Mba est excellent.


----------



## Chris0607 (17 Juillet 2012)

Alors je suis parti l'essayer à l'Apple store de Lyon la part dieu (6 MBPR en libre service)J'ai essayé word et en effet c'est tout flou et très très moche, je ne pensais pas que le flou allait être aussi prononcé. 
En mode retina (1440*900) je n'aime pas du tout bien que ça soit très net sur safari concernant le texte, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas assez de place disponible sur le bureau. 
Venant d'un iMac 27p, j'ai l'habitude de travailler avec plusieurs fenêtre côte à cote. 
Le mieux pour moi est le mode en 1920 * 1080


----------



## Vaudoux (18 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous les rétiniens !!

Je compte moi-même faire chauffer ma carte bleue dans quelques jours, mais j'ai une question, et je n'ai pas envie de créer un topic juste pour ça...

Bien que je ne sois pas un gros joueur, je me pose des questions quant aux résolutions.

Je sais que la résolution best est 2880 x 1800 et affiche en 1440 x 900.

Ma question est la suivante : dans un jeu où la résolution 2880 x 1800 n'existe pas mais où la résolution 1440 x 900 existe, est-ce que si l'on met en 1440 x 900 ça rend "moche" sur l'écran du Rétina ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## 314-r (18 Juillet 2012)

Qu'ouis-je ?
Quelque chose rendrait moche sur le Retina ?
Point du tout, sur le Retina tu peux poser ton chat, un napperon fait-maison, ou ton jambon-beurre quand tu bosses sur ton ordinateur,
rien n'est moche sur le Retina...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2012)

amazing Thaïlande où j'habite depuis 12 ansje suis all&#279; chez le plus gros APR du pays voir le MacBookPro Retina
yes we have m'a dit le responsable du magasin
but no show
you can buy but no show....

j'ai préféré en rire ....jaune bien sur


----------



## robertodino (19 Juillet 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> amazing Thaïlande où j'habite depuis 12 ansje suis all&#279; chez le plus gros APR du pays voir le MacBookPro Retina
> yes we have m'a dit le responsable du magasin
> but no show
> you can buy but no show....
> ...



C'est quoi cette connerie? Pourquoi ils ne veulent pas montrer la machine???


----------



## 314-r (19 Juillet 2012)

A voir ta tête de voyou, exilé en Thaïlande pour des raisons forcément obscures, j'aurai sans doute répondu la même chose...


----------



## Yip (19 Juillet 2012)

Moi j'ai le mien depuis hier, commandé le 15 juin, annoncé expédition 3 à 4 semaines, arrivée entre le 16 et le 20, reçu donc le 18 vers 10h. Modèle 2,3 GHz, 8 Go, 256 Go.

Très silencieux, écran bluffant malgré ma vue de presbyte de 51 ans, dans tous les modes. Très peu de reflets par rapport à l'iMac.

Léger, il parait plus dense que le modèle précédent, la différence se fait assez peu sentir avec un dans chaque main, mais j'imagine qu'en le portant sous le bras pendant une heure ça sera certainement plus flagrant. 

Autonomie annoncée après la première charge : moins de 3 heures !  mais j'étais en train de faire et récupérer la sauvegarde TM de l'ancien (late 2006, à bout de souffle, c'est le cas de le dire). Tenue effective ensuite un peu plus quand même. Ce matin, après une deuxième charge (déjà !) et la mise à jour qui corrige un problème d'autonomie : 8 heures, ahhhh, ça va mieux ! 
Bon juste après sauvegarde et mise à jour de l'iPad, pof 4 heures  mais avec un usage "normal" je pense que ça ira 

Ça chauffe quand même pas mal en dessous mais bien moins que le précédent qui ouvert avec aucun programme lancé ventilait à fond au bout de 5 minutes (bon, je sais nettoyage, tout ça, mais j'avais un peu peur du démontage, surtout avec le bruit de casserole d'un des ventilos). 
Et puis ici dans le sud, il fait chaud même la nuit, mais non je ne fais pas la nique aux nôôôrdistes  (j'en suis un en fait ).

Bon j'y retourne, posez moi des questions si vous voulez.

P.S. Au fait j'ai été assez étonné : ma sauvegarde TM à duré environ 35 minutes en fire-wire avec juste les mises à jour et effacement de données, le transfert avec le même disque en USB2 vers le MBPR n'a duré que 40 minutes avec bien plus de données transférées, plus de 100 Go car il n'y avait bien sûr pas le fichiers système... 

(Copie de mon message dans le post des suivis de commande)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> C'est quoi cette connerie? Pourquoi ils ne veulent pas montrer la machine???


aucune idée  le vendeur n'a simplement dit que le retina resterait dans le carton
no show


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> aucune idée  le vendeur n'a simplement dit que le retina resterait dans le carton
> no show



Ouais... va les comprendre... et après ils s'étonnent...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Ouais... va les comprendre... et après ils s'étonnent...


pire encore, ils s'ent bra....complètement  et si tu es en panne , une seule réponse ....
buy new!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> pire encore, ils s'ent bra....complètement  et si tu es en panne , une seule réponse ....
> buy new!



Faut pas l'acheter, c'est plus simple, à la longue ils le mettront bien en vue


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

@Roberto:
Ils s'étonnent de quoi ?


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> @Roberto:
> Ils s'étonnent de quoi ?



Ben ils s'étonnent des mauvaises critiques de vente.


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Peut-être que leurs rapports avec Apple ne sont pas au beau fixe...
ceci expliquerait cela...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

Pour bien vendre, vendre beaucoup, on expose, on laisse toucher la bête, vu le prix c'est la moindre des choses.


----------



## Janus00 (20 Juillet 2012)

Peut être il était dég de " trop faire toucher " sans " jamais vendre " ... 

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Janus,
si là est ton sous-entendu, 
la misère amène parfois à certaines extrémités que je ne te souhaite pas...


----------



## Janus00 (20 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Janus,
> si là est ton sous-entendu,
> la misère amène parfois à certaines extrémités que je ne te souhaite pas...



 J'ai pas tout compris et il n'y avait derrière ma phrase aucune métaphore à connotation moqueuse pour la population Thaïlandaise. :mouais:

Dans n'importe quel pays ça peut arriver ce genre de situation.


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

merci de faire le clair...
j'ai pas du saisir "l'humour"...
Cordialement,


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

Personnellement je ne connais pas la Thaïlande, mais je trouve bizarre qu'il ne veulent pas montrer la machine. Bref, ça doit être un cas isolé et franchement c'est pas grave du tout, juste un peu dommage. 

D'un autre côté c'est peut-être tout aussi bien, car c'est une machine fantastique dont on tombe très vite amoureux 

Mon nouveau MBA est légèrement jaloux


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Ah oui il rougit... va falloir gérer la ventilation...

Sinon le vendeur thaïlandais doit avoir des soucis,
de vol (?, plus de Kensington sur la machine),

m'enfin quel vendeur refuse de vendre ?


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Ah oui il rougit... va falloir gérer la ventilation...
> 
> Sinon le vendeur thaïlandais doit avoir des soucis,
> de vol (?, plus de Kensington sur la machine),
> ...



Ils doivent avoir trop de touristes qui n'achètent pas.


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Merci à Alan...
pour son message thaïlandais...


----------



## 314-r (22 Juillet 2012)

Je signale à la communauté le retour d'un revenant... 

Au delà du coté loufoque de la chose, peut-être nous fera-t-il partager son expérience du pourquoi du comment... 

Bienrerererevenue Bob !


----------



## Janus00 (22 Juillet 2012)

Rob' EPISODE 4 ! Après une courte histoire d'amour avec son MBA il a décidé de divorcer et de reprendre sa future EX Retina la bourgeoise !


----------



## robertodino (22 Juillet 2012)

Yes les Boys. Ça fait 16 ans que je suis sur Mac et un truc pareil ne m'est jamais arrivé 

D'habitude je sais ce que je veux, mais là le Retina me rend dingue 

Demain UPS devrais me contacter, je vais attendre que Apple me rende l'argent avant de repasser commande. Ce sera donc environ dans une semaine. Cette fois je vais opter pour le haut de gamme avec 16go comme option.


----------



## 314-r (22 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Yes les Boys. Ça fait 16 ans que je suis sur Mac et un truc pareil ne m'est jamais arrivé
> 
> D'habitude je sais ce que je veux, mais là le Retina me rend dingue
> 
> Demain UPS devrais me contacter, je vais attendre que Apple me rende l'argent avant de repasser commande. Ce sera donc environ dans une semaine. Cette fois je vais opter pour le haut de gamme avec 16go comme option.



T'es sûr ?


----------



## robertodino (22 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> T'es sûr ?



Si ma femme joue le jeu, oui, j'arrête pas de crâmer la CB là :love:


----------



## oscarr (22 Juillet 2012)

J'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui, c'est celui de "base".
Vraiment super content, ultra rapide, ultra fin et l'écran est impressionnant.
Je suis juste un peu frustré car sur le dos de mon écran, il y a une petite rayure et ça je l'ai vu directement après le déballage. Bon elle est si petite que parfois j'arrive pas a la retrouver selon la luminosité de la pièce ou l'angle de vu. Pour un ordinateur neuf a ce prix là ... (bon faut dire que je suis un gros maniaque des rayures oui ...)
Après beaucoup de logiciels ne sont pas optimisés, comme photoshop, pages (!!), microsoft office. J'espère des mises à jours le plus rapidement possible. La plupart des images et logos sont légèrement pixélisé sur quasiment tous les sites.
C'est ça d'être en avance sur son temps !

En tout cas, chaque personne a qui je le montre reste scotché devant !


----------



## mateo95 (23 Juillet 2012)

Tu peux pas leur renvoyer juste pour la rayure, moi j'ai le mien dans 3 semaines et je ne tolérerais pas une seule rayure 

Petite question car pour le moment je l'ai taté que en boutique, quand une appli pixelise comme photoshop ou office, il n'y a pas moyen de juste changer la résolution du coup on profite moins du teina mais on est pas pixelisé. Toujours pareil en magasin il n'y a que peu d'appli d'installé donc je n'ai pas constaté cet effet, mais j'ai essayé de changer la résolution et le confort de travail est là quand même.

Profites bien en tout cas.


----------



## Hardwell (23 Juillet 2012)

Bon faut avouer c'est un monstre j'ai le 2.6 et clairement ça envoi. par contre pour les applications non rétinienne c'est nul... comment peut on savoir à quelle date les MAJ retina sortiront pour Photoshop, Office etc... ?


----------



## mateo95 (23 Juillet 2012)

Nous ne savons pas pour le moment, il faut changer la résolution pour le moment pour que ça soit pas "dégeu"


----------



## Hardwell (23 Juillet 2012)

mateo95 a dit:


> Nous ne savons pas pour le moment, il faut changer la résolution pour le moment pour que ça soit pas "dégeu"



ouai mais ça soule un peu ^^


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juillet 2012)

Hardwell a dit:


> comment peut on savoir à quelle date les MAJ retina sortiront pour Photoshop, Office etc... ?


Office, faut pas trop rêver, vu que Microsoft envisagerait de sortir Office 2012 pour Mac en 2013 ou 2014


----------



## garethtennis (23 Juillet 2012)

moi aussi oscar j'ai une micro rayure(on dirait une mini poussière en fait) genre un demi mm(et encore elle est située 3 cm sous le haut parleur droit ( je me demandais si un polish pour alu pouvait pas faire disparaitre ça mais bon c'est vraiment ultra leger et je le vois qu'a la lumière naturelle et surtout j'ai pas envi de faire n'importe quoi pour un truc si minime) le soir sous éclairage le truc ne se voit meme plus, je sais pas si c'est la même chose pour toi.
En tout cas je vais pas renvoyer ce beau Macbook pour ça, par contre j'attend la sortie de mountain lion impatiemment pour régler les problèmes de conflit entre bluetooth et wifi. 
Beaucoup d'utilisateurs s'en plaignent notamment sur les forums apple !!

Je ne passerai de toute façon pour rien au monde sur un autre ordi que celui la!!!


----------



## Stance (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le mien (version "de base" comme on dit) depuis vendredi, et franchement, franchement, c'est une vraie merveille ce MAC. Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore, je peux vous dire qu'on en tombe raide dingue très très vite...

L'écran est réellement exceptionnel, le design, la puissance, la finesse, le silence, le SSD, l'autonomie.

Pour moi, le meilleur MAC de tous les temps, sans aucun doute. J'en viens presque à me dire qu'il n'est pas si cher que cela au vu de toutes ses qualités uniques au monde...


----------



## Vegayta (23 Juillet 2012)

Pour ce qui est de la résolution, j'avais testé en magasin, et effectivement, pour les Apps non optimisés comme Photoshop ou Office, toute redevient beaucoup plus propre en 1680x ou en 1920x.

C'est pesant mais changer de résolution juste quand on les utilise, ça peut passer. Puis autrement, la solution de la virtualisation. Dans ce cas là, tu fais tourner tout sous Windows si tu as ces logiciels sous Windows bien entendu et plus de pb ^^

J'attends ma bête  j'en peux + ! Cette semaine si la chance est avec moi... ! :rose:


----------



## Janus00 (23 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Petite question pour tous ceux qui ont reçu leur bêbète, avez vous remarqué quelques " clic " ou " clac " quand vous appuyez sur la surface en aluminium sous l'ordinateur, que ça soit vers le centre ou les extérieurs au niveau des entrées d'aérations latérales gauches / droites ?


----------



## tropezina (23 Juillet 2012)

bonjour

Pour ma part, je l'ai depuis plus d'un mois et aucun clac.
Satisfaction totale


----------



## Nyrvan (23 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Petite question pour tous ceux qui ont reçu leur bêbète, avez vous remarqué quelques " clic " ou " clac " quand vous appuyez sur la surface en aluminium sous l'ordinateur, que ça soit vers le centre ou les extérieurs au niveau des entrées d'aérations latérales gauches / droites ?



Même chose, aucun soucis à ce niveau là.


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Juillet 2012)

nyrvan a dit:


> même chose, aucun soucis à ce niveau là.



+1....


----------



## CallVince (23 Juillet 2012)

Heureuse surprise, en plein soleil, il est tout a fait possible de travailler sur un Retina, au bout d'une demi-heure il devient très chaud, mais l'écran st dingue


----------



## vanquishV12 (23 Juillet 2012)

Bon, j'ai enfin pu essayer ce MBPr une vingtaine de minutes.

Alors, heu, comment dire.
Impossible de repasser sur un MBP 13" après ça. Le rendu de l'écran du 13 parait tout simplement infâme alors qu'avant il me paraissait _juste _médiocre. 
J'ai également pu le comparer au MBP 15" normal, là encore il faut être fou pour encore investir là dedans.

L'écran retina, c'est pas seulement une évolution, je crois que c'est l'arrivée dans une nouvelle ère en informatique, aussi importante que l'arrivée des premiers Pentium, des premières cartes accélératrices 3D ou ... de la couleur.

Je n'ai vraiment pas été choqué par le rendu des sites web. Oui les images sont floues, mais pas les textes. C'est franchement nickel.
Le PC en lui même est très fin et léger pour sa taille. Bosser en 1680 ou en 1920 sur un portable avec un tel écran ça a l'air génial.
Ceux qui disent que cet écran ne justifie pas l'engouement qu'il suscite ne l'ont jamais essayé, c'est pas possible.

Une chose est sure je ne l'achèterai pas 
Je pense que d'ici 1 an, le cout de l'écran sera plus faible et on aura des MBPr largement plus abordables avec une vraie capacité de stockage.
En gros je pense que celui ci va décoter vite et va vite être vu comme un modèle limité, pas au niveau CPU mais au niveau espace disque. En gros comme les 1er MBA qui doivent être invendables aujourd'hui à moins de brader.
De plus, j'ai été vraiment choqué par le manque de fluidité. C'est fou, pareil que sur feu mon Celeron 800.

En gros j'attends avec impatience très forte les MBPr 13" de l'an prochain (si j'attends jusque là pour changer de machine) qui auront surement au minimum le double de stockage au même prix. Quand on sait qu'on ne peut plus rien changer sur la machine après coup ça compte.
Sinon, je prendrai un MBP 15 avec écran haute résolution. C'est franchement pas mal et évolutif... quoi que très lourd.

Bien sur, si j'avais la possibilité de claquer 2k euros comme ça dans le vent je le prendrais tout de suite...

En fait je pense que c'est le seul portable Mac qui vaille vraiment le coup, les autres ont tous des défauts impardonnables pour des machines à ce prix (écrans TN, angles et ou qualité d'affichage médiocre, disques durs anémiques, évolutivité nulle, ...)

My two cents


----------



## mateo95 (23 Juillet 2012)

Pour le prix du MBPr j'ai crié comme toi au début. Ca fait mal là où ça passe, mais après ça va...

Blague à part, il est cher, car comme toi j'étais plus sur des modèles 13 pouces donc forcément j'ai comparé... Mais ensuite j'ai regardé le modèle de base du 15" en classique et là tu vois 1800. Donc si tu double la ram pour arriver à 8go plus un petit SDD t'arrives à plus cher que le retina.

Ils ont bien calculé leurs coup ici, cher, mais si tu veux te faire la même chose en classique plus cher, donc tu te tournes sur le retina 

Comme tu dis c'est une étape dans l'évolution de nos pc  Pareil pour la batterie je dirais. Ils ont quintuplé sa taille, mais il a fallu attendre le retina pour mettre cette batterie (comme pour l'ipad + 70% poour la batterie). Donc au final on arrive à la même autonomie que le standard. Imagine cela sur un classique tu tiens plus de 24h (35h si on fait le calcul exact).


Toujours est-il que moi qui voulait partir sur un 13", déçu qu'il ne sorte pas en rétina, et bien je saute le pas sur ce 15"


----------



## Nyrvan (23 Juillet 2012)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> En gros j'attends avec impatience très forte les MBPr 13" de l'an prochain (si j'attends jusque là pour changer de machine) qui auront surement au minimum le double de stockage au même prix. Quand on sait qu'on ne peut plus rien changer sur la machine après coup ça compte.
> Sinon, je prendrai un MBP 15 avec écran haute résolution.



Euh... Plus rien changer ? Y a juste la RAM qui est soudée. Pour le disque dur, tu pourras le changer sans trop de problème comme pour les MBA. Après, y a tout les discours sur le fait de pouvoir virer le CD ou choisir son propre SSD. Mais au final, j'ai fait une fois cela et je le referais plus. Je préfère largement avoir une machine plus fine et plus légère que d'avoir un Mac avec deux disques durs. Si besoin est, j'ai un petit LaCie Porshe en USB 3 qui me sert de disque annexe.


----------



## vanquishV12 (23 Juillet 2012)

Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait changer le disque.

En fait il faudrait un modèle plus abouti (on laisse passer la 1ère génération) et on aura :


Des pilotes opérationnels (fini les lags ? pas sur, ça demande tout de même une puissance colossale)
Un vrai espace disque pour 2 à 4 fois moins cher
Une version 13" de 1.5 kg
Des versions avec un CPU moins monstrueux car il faut avouer qu'on est peu nombreux à avoir besoin d'une telle ébauche de puissance
En gros j'attends la version grand public. En plus ce serait pour le brancher sur un 24" non rétina (mais non moins excellent).


Pour le prix je comprends que "ça passe" mais ça reste indescent pour un portable. Je suis "pro" (ma boite, mon matos entreprise) et je trouve que rien ne le justifie. Oui ça peut passer, mais au delà du caprice de gosse pour ma part, ce n'est pas justifié.


----------



## mateo95 (23 Juillet 2012)

On est bien d'accord que le prix est elevé et que cela tire plus du caprice.
Quand je disais que le prix "passe" c'est plus en comparant quand on essaye d'avoir une machine équivalente ailleurs (exemple du 15" optimisé) qui revient plus cher au final


----------



## oscarr (23 Juillet 2012)

J'ai remarqué aujourd'hui que lorsque je charge mon MacBook retina, il chauffe quand même pas mal (même en ayant que safari d'ouvert).


----------



## eryllion (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

Moi, je l'ai depuis Vendredi et c'est un régale.
L'écran est magnifique c'est certain.

Par contre, je n'ai absolument aucun lag ou ralentissement.
C'est extrêmement fluide.

J'ai même pu jouer à un jeu de train japonais en machine virtuelle sans ralentissement.
Machine virtuelle sur un disque externe usb 3

Je suis ravi de mon achat (venant du monde du PC et d'un dual core, je passe à autre univers  )

Bonne soirée.


----------



## hellbola (24 Juillet 2012)

Je suis passé du macbook blanc, au pro 13', puis 15' I7 quadricoeur full option puis depuis 2 semaines au Retina.

Ce retina est la meilleure machine que j'ai jamais eu dans les mains, absolument incroyable.


----------



## 314-r (24 Juillet 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Euh... Plus rien changer ? Y a juste la RAM qui est soudée. Pour le disque dur, tu pourras le changer sans trop de problème comme pour les MBA. Après, y a tout les discours sur le fait de pouvoir virer le CD ou choisir son propre SSD. Mais au final, j'ai fait une fois cela et je le referais plus. Je préfère largement avoir une machine plus fine et plus légère que d'avoir un Mac avec deux disques durs. Si besoin est, j'ai un petit LaCie Porshe en USB 3 qui me sert de disque annexe.



Oui il n'y a plus *que *le SSD que l'on puisse changer par soi-même,
si l'on a réussi à se procurer les outils adéquats bien sûr (vis au format propriétaire) 

Heu... Porsche, pas Porshe... ou serait-ce une contrefaçon chinoise pour ton Raitina ?   


Sinon, les autres Retiniens, de quel softs vous servez-vous ?
Quel est votre usage de l'engin ?
Le contexte quoi...


----------



## Nyrvan (24 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Heu... Porsche, pas Porshe... ou serait-ce une contrefaçon chinoise pour ton Raitina ?



Evidement ! Vu que j'ai claqué toute ma thune dans un MBPr pour faire que du Web (pour office je préfère utiliser mon Netbook 9" Microspot !), je peux pas acheter mieux que des contrefaçons. D'ailleurs, celles venues de Chine sont aussi trop chères pour moi, je suis obligé de me rabattre sur celles fabriquées au Sud-Soudan !


----------



## 314-r (24 Juillet 2012)

Allez... c'était plus en rigolant qu'en s'en-Nyrvan...


----------



## Swoop250 (24 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Allez... c'était plus en rigolant qu'en s'en-Nyrvan...



Celle là est pas mal


----------



## 314-r (24 Juillet 2012)

... c'est qu'il y a "matière"...


----------



## oscarr (25 Juillet 2012)

Allez-vous installer Mountain Lion ? Y'a pas de "risques" ?


----------



## Swoop250 (25 Juillet 2012)

oscarr a dit:


> Allez-vous installer Mountain Lion ? Y'a pas de "risques" ?



Plutot qu'un risque on en attend plutot du mieux    On sera rapidement fixé 

Pour ma part je l'installe asap en tout cas.


Je profite de l'occasion pour poser une petite question aux "retiniens"  et aux MBP user en général

Lorsque vous ouvrez votre MBP... au moment ou vous lachez l'écran, il y a t il un léger (voir très léger) mouvement de va et vient pendant 2 sec ?     je sais pas pk en ouvrant mon nouveau MBP.. ça m'a choqué... je sais pas si je psychote ou si c'est un pb de fixation mal vissée :mouais:

Merci de vos retour ?


----------



## Janus00 (25 Juillet 2012)

Ouais si tu bouges un peu brutalement l'écran ça vacille 1 ou 2 secondes comme si on tirait sur un piquet quoi, après certaines charnières peuvent être plus leste que d'autres, mais bon à mon avis rien d'inquiétant ... 

Le jour ou l'écran tombe tout seul ou tient plus debout là oui ça devient plus grave !


----------



## robertodino (25 Juillet 2012)

Alors les Rétiniens, les lags ont disparu???

Entre le scroll-lag et le GUI-lag biensûr, des améliorations? Un système fluide?


----------



## Vaudoux (25 Juillet 2012)

Petite question à propos du délai : quand Apple parle de 1 à 2 semaines, c'est plutôt une ou deux semaines ?


----------



## eryllion (25 Juillet 2012)

Vaudoux a dit:


> Petite question à propos du délai : quand Apple parle de 1 à 2 semaines, c'est plutôt une ou deux semaines ?



Je te conseille de penser que c'est 2 semaines, si c'est plus rapide tu seras content et penseras avoir de la chance.
Si c'est 2semaines, tu diras que c'était le délai annoncé et tu seras ravi aussi ^^


----------



## Vaudoux (25 Juillet 2012)

Merci !


----------



## oscarr (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai pas encore mis a jour mon Mac, c'est très long pour télécharger ! 
Dès que je l'ai installé je vous dis si le lag du scrolling a disparu, si quelqu'un ne le fait pas avant.


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

oscarr a dit:


> J'ai pas encore mis a jour mon Mac, c'est très long pour télécharger !
> Dès que je l'ai installé je vous dis si le lag du scrolling a disparu, si quelqu'un ne le fait pas avant.



C'est pas tant le scroll-lag qui est intéressant mais plutôt les lags au niveau de la GUI qui apparemment sont pareils que sous Lion.


----------



## oscarr (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai aucun lag au niveau de la GUI sous lion. C'est le scroll-lag qui gêne vraiment ...


----------



## dark juju (26 Juillet 2012)

Vaudoux a dit:


> Petite question à propos du délai : quand Apple parle de 1 à 2 semaines, c'est plutôt une ou deux semaines ?


 
J'ai bien peur que çà soit plus 2 semaines ...
J'ai commandé le mien le 13 juillet livraison 2 à 3 semaines. Demain ça fera 2 semaines et je suis toujours en "commande en cours de traitement"  
Sachant qu'il faut encore une semaine entre le départ de chine et l'arrivé chez nous je vais avoir du mal à etre en dessous des 3 semaines ...


----------



## Vinky (26 Juillet 2012)

Moi le 11 juillet et pareil que toi. Un collègue le 6 a lui été expédié lundi par contre


----------



## darkarkange (26 Juillet 2012)

Heureux détenteur du MBPr depuis ce matin j'ai déjà mis dessu W7; la qualité des jeux est juste fantastiques ( juste essayer dead island en high plein écran ) la manette xbox filaire est parfaitement reconnu, le jeux est sur mon disque dur externe en usb 3.0 : aucun lag.

( je ne dis que ça car mes autres impressions sont les mêmes que les possesseurs des MBPr : ouhaaaaa l'écran, la puissance..  ) 

Le son est réellement bon.


----------



## pouf six (26 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Alors les Rétiniens, les lags ont disparu???
> 
> Entre le scroll-lag et le GUI-lag biensûr, des améliorations? Un système fluide?



Je viens d'installer Mountain Lion sur mon rétina, en ce qui concerne le scrolling lag il est encore présent dans le finder, c'est du 20-30 images par secondes toujours...

Alors par contre il s'est empiré sous Chrome, mais à l'inverse a complètement disparu sous Safari qui dans cette version 6 est clairement indispensable pour tout les possesseurs de Rétina. J'espère que Google va vite optimiser son navigateur car je lui préfère ses raccourcis clavier à titre perso 

Bon autant pour les applications c'est compréhensible que le rétina ne soit pas fluide, mais pour l'OS en lui même c'est une régression. Rien de bien grave et les yeux les moins averti n'y verrons que du feu c'est certain mais bon...


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

pouf six a dit:


> Bon autant pour les applications c'est compréhensible que le rétina ne soit pas fluide, mais pour l'OS en lui même c'est une régression. Rien de bien grave et les yeux les moins averti n'y verrons que du feu c'est certain mais bon...



Moi c'est ce qui freine mon achat, franchement je veux une machine avec une GUI sans lag, chez moi le visuel passe avant la puissance :love:


----------



## Yannick-sker (26 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Alors les Rétiniens, les lags ont disparu???
> 
> Entre le scroll-lag et le GUI-lag biensûr, des améliorations? Un système fluide?



MBPR 2,66, Mounatin Lion installé "par dessus" Lion et... du lag en scrolling sur certaines pages web (twitter, notamment.) J'espère que je vais trouver un moyen de régler ça, c'est un peu gênant quand même...

Aucun lag dans le système en lui même par contre. Et j'ai immédiatement installé ML, donc pas de comparaison avec Lion possible pour moi.


----------



## eryllion (26 Juillet 2012)

Je comprends pas pourquoi ni Safari, ni le Finder ne lag chez moi dans la résolution max.
Et pourtant je suis encore sous Lion (Pas encore reçu mon code pour ML).

J'espère ne pas en avoir après la mise à jour du coup


----------



## Janus00 (26 Juillet 2012)

Je reviens de l'AppleStore où je suis allé faire " dévisser puis revisser " ma machine qui faisait des petits " crac " quand j'appuyais en dessous, apparemment ça ne le fait plus !

Donc pour ceux qui auraient ce souci qui peut apparaître car nous sommes quand même quelques uns à l'avoir eu, n'hésitez pas à aller faire zieuter votre machine.

Attention toutefois le vissage correct de la machine ne règle pas forcement le problème dans ce cas là vous pouvez demander un échange à neuf.


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Je comprends pas pourquoi ni Safari, ni le Finder ne lag chez moi dans la résolution max.
> Et pourtant je suis encore sous Lion (Pas encore reçu mon code pour ML).
> 
> J'espère ne pas en avoir après la mise à jour du coup



Si tu viens du monde PC il est possible que tu ne sois pas si sensible à la perception de ces fameux lags.

Pour moi, venant uniquement du monde Mac, je vois une différence entre la fluidité de mes anciennes machines et celle du Rétina essayé en magasin.


----------



## eryllion (26 Juillet 2012)

En effet, possible 

J'essairai de comparer  avec un Macbook air 2012 acheté en même temps pour voir.


----------



## CURVAL76 (26 Juillet 2012)

Eh ben, moi qui avait spéculé sur le fait que le Retina soit optimisé pour Mountain... Je le reçois lundi et si j'ai des soucis de lag je serai bien dégoûté.Ce qui m'inquiète le plus ce sont les problèmes aléatoires, si on a de la chance il tourne nickel, et si non, et bien bourré de bugs, la belle affaire pour le porte étendard de la marque.
Au vu du périple qu'il traverse pour arriver en France rien d'étonnant, le colis fait le tour de la planète, avec le chahut des colis, pas évident qu'ils arrivent fais et dispos.
Affaire à suivre pour ces problèmes de lags.


----------



## Janus00 (26 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de recevoir mon 2ème code de remplacement pour DL Mountain Lion.

C'est parti mon kiki ! Les impressions à chaud dès demain !


----------



## oscarr (26 Juillet 2012)

Le lag du scrolling persiste toujours chez moi en ayant installé Mountain Lion. A part ça, tout est nickel. 
Si vous avez la possibilité de vous acheter le MacBook Pro Retina, ne vous arrêtez pas sur ce défaut, il sera surement corrigé, cet ordinateur a tellement d'autres qualités pour rattraper ce lag.


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

oscarr a dit:


> Le lag du scrolling persiste toujours chez moi en ayant installé Mountain Lion. A part ça, tout est nickel.
> Si vous avez la possibilité de vous acheter le MacBook Pro Retina, ne vous arrêtez pas sur ce défaut, il sera surement corrigé, cet ordinateur a tellement d'autres qualités pour rattraper ce lag.



Il vaut mieux attendre la deuxième révision. Trop de pépins jusqu'à présent et trop d'incertitudes au niveau des lags pour un achat de 2300 eur minimum...


----------



## esam74 (26 Juillet 2012)

Tu vas rerererererererere-changer d'avis et retourner sur un air?


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Tu vas rerererererererere-changer d'avis et retourner sur un air?



Non non


----------



## oscarr (26 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Il vaut mieux attendre la deuxième révision. Trop de pépins jusqu'à présent et trop d'incertitudes au niveau des lags pour un achat de 2300 eur minimum...



Oui mais sur le nouveau tu aura peut être des nouveaux pépins, et pire peut être ... C'est un cercle vicieux. :rateau:


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

oscarr a dit:


> Oui mais sur le nouveau tu aura peut être des nouveaux pépins, et pire peut être ... C'est un cercle vicieux. :rateau:



Les pépins, possible; les lags, impossible


----------



## CURVAL76 (26 Juillet 2012)

C'est étrange tout de même, ce problème de lag est persistant, Apple n'a normalement qu'un "petit" correctif à faire pour un problème "mineur", et si le mal était plus profond, un problème de conception, l'architecture de l'ordi n'est à mon humble avis pas remise en cause vu la puissance, je crois et cela m'inquiète qu'il faille regarder du cote de l'écran qui a peut être un souci avec le défilement de l'image...
Pour moi, wait and see, il est effectif que si le problème persiste, c'est retour chez Apple avec un mail de réclamation des réception pour notifier que celui-ci est connu et présent en sortie de carton.


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

En tout cas lag ou pas lag, je pense que tous les utilisateurs du Retina qui l'ont depuis quelques semaines s'accorderont à dire qu'à présent on y fait plus du tout attention.

D'ailleurs j'ai même l'impression que ça s'est amélioré dans le temps, une fois les pages web chargées, une fois la machine bien rodée et avec la mise à jour de Safari notamment, je suis encore sous Lion pour quelques minutes avant la migration vers Mountain mais je ne vois déjà plus casiment aucun lag.

Soyez confiant, vous ne serez pas déçu et si quand bien même vous aviez un pépin sur votre macbook pro retina, Apple a un des meilleurs SAV au monde et surtout ils ne rechignent pas face à un problème avéré à échanger la machine à neuf.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------




CURVAL76 a dit:


> C'est étrange tout de même, ce problème de lag est persistant, Apple n'a normalement qu'un "petit" correctif à faire pour un problème "mineur", et si le mal était plus profond, un problème de conception, l'architecture de l'ordi n'est à mon humble avis pas remise en cause vu la puissance, je crois et cela m'inquiète qu'il faille regarder du cote de l'écran qui a peut être un souci avec le défilement de l'image...
> Pour moi, wait and see, il est effectif que si le problème persiste, c'est retour chez Apple avec un mail de réclamation des réception pour notifier que celui-ci est connu et présent en sortie de carton.



C'est réglé sous Mountain Lion. Pour ma part plus aucun lag.


----------



## 314-r (27 Juillet 2012)

Ding Dong...
"Apple vous remercie de participer aux réglages de ses chaines de fabrication,
et les futurs acheteurs aussi..."   

(vous pourrez dire que vous en étiez...de la courageuse conquête technologique...)


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Allez UP !!! 

Alors ça va-t-y mieux depuis le fauve des hauteurs ?
Domptable le sauvage ?

Il est comment le Bokeh ? Artistique ?
Et l'effet stroboscopique ? Hypnotique ?
Les craquements de la coque ? Harmonieux ?
Les écrans aux couleurs "chaudes" ? confortables ?
Les rétro-éclairages qui buzzent (mais pas fort) ? 

Et que ne sais-je encore...
Mais ce doit être mauvais esprit...
qui porte poisse au Macbouc émissaire !

Au bûcher l'hérétique ! 
Que siri lui fasse ravaler ses paroles maléfiques !
Qu'on le fasse rôtir sur l'engin lancé à plein régime,
Qu'on lui arrache les yeux et la langue avec l'adaptateur Thunderbolt-Ethernet,
Qu'on lui coule des clés USB dans les oreilles...

... etcaetera...


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

Comment dit-on déjà,L'amour rend aveugle 
et apparemment même le mariage n'a pas rendu la vue


----------



## tropezina (28 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Allez UP !!!
> 
> Alors ça va-t-y mieux depuis le fauve des hauteurs ?
> Domptable le sauvage ?
> ...



Comment peut-on dégoiser des inepties pareils, qui n'ont pas leur place ici, il faut être complètement atteint de connerie incommensurable et certainement génétique.....
Quel désastre.


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez le Retina, restera le Retina ! 

Avec son lot de prouesses technologique autant que son petit lot de mini désagréments qui peuvent forcemment surgir sur une REV A. d'un produit aussi en avance sur son temps. 



Edit : On a en plus rien à redire là dessus car Apple échange énormément de machines à neuf pour parfois 3 fois rien donc je connais peu ou pas d'entreprises capables de faire ça.

Et encore j'ai lu sur certains forums Anglais / Américains que certaines personnes renvoyaient plusieurs 10 aines de machines avant de trouver " leur machine parfaite " ... 

Y'a un moment faut arrêter aussi d'être taré.


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

tropezina a dit:


> Comment peut-on dégoiser des inepties pareils, qui n'ont pas leur place ici, il faut être complètement atteint de connerie incommensurable et certainement génétique.....
> Quel désastre.



Tropanizé,
Tu es décidément bien conscient de ton état...
Tu t'obstines à projeter sur l'autre ton malaise personnel... et ça se soigne.



(en fait il semble que ce ne soit pas la peine d'en rajouter...)


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez le Retina, restera le Retina !
> 
> Avec son lot de prouesses technologique autant que son petit lot de mini désagréments qui peuvent forcemment surgir sur une REV A. d'un produit aussi en avance sur son temps.



C'est pas possible ,dis nous t'as que ca a faire .T'es pas suffisamment occupé


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez le Retina, restera le Retina !
> 
> Avec son lot de prouesses technologique autant que son petit lot de mini désagréments qui peuvent forcemment surgir sur une REV A. d'un produit aussi en avance sur son temps.



C'est beau comme du RSCG...

... On avait le Retina... maintenant on a le Retinus...


----------



## Vaudoux (28 Juillet 2012)

Quelqu'un a un semblant d'explication pour le silence d'Apple au niveau des lags ? C'est incroyable ce manque de communication (excepté pour l'antennagate)... Surtout qu'en l'espèce, ce n'est pas un secret de fabrication qu'ils révèleraient...

Quelqu'un a essayé d'en parler dans un Apple Store ?


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Bob où es-tu ?


----------



## robertodino (28 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Bob où es-tu ?



Je suis environ quatre centimètres en dessous de toi (c'est chaud de mesurer une distance sur l'iPad) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------




314-r a dit:


> Allez UP !!!
> 
> Alors ça va-t-y mieux depuis le fauve des hauteurs ?
> Domptable le sauvage ?
> ...



Tu as du talent, sérieux! C'est pas une blague!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------




tropezina a dit:


> Comment peut-on dégoiser des inepties pareils, qui n'ont pas leur place ici, il faut être complètement atteint de connerie incommensurable et certainement génétique.....
> Quel désastre.



Au contraire, c'est fin et raffiné, en l'occurrence ses rimes font référence à tous les points traités sur ce Topic...


----------



## Yip (29 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> C'est beau comme du RSCG...



Roux Combaluzier Schindler Gargantuesque ?

Ça mérite un renvoi d'ascenseur !


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Yip a dit:


> Roux Combaluzier Schindler Gargantuesque ?
> 
> Ça mérite un renvoi d'ascenseur !




Dans un autre registre :
 "Nu descendant l'escalier" de Marcel Duchamp...


----------



## kalm (29 Juillet 2012)

Un Retinien au  désarroi ,il a des bulles sur son écran.


http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=360726&hl=


----------



## Vaudoux (29 Juillet 2012)

Lol, des bulles sur l'écran, et bientôt de la pâte à crêpes qui sortira du port thunderbolt 

Et dire que je pense à me l'acheter...


----------



## robertodino (29 Juillet 2012)

Vaudoux a dit:


> Lol, des bulles sur l'écran, et bientôt de la pâte à crêpes qui sortira du port thunderbolt
> 
> Et dire que je pense à me l'acheter...



Les bulles... C'est le MAL


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

... le mâle c'est le bull... 


et pendant ce temps le Macboo...


----------



## zarbi55 (29 Juillet 2012)

des bulles?
Suis-je le seul à ne pas comprendre son cas?


----------



## Vaudoux (29 Juillet 2012)

À moins qu'il n'ait bootcamp et qu'il ne confonde avec l'un des fameux fonds d'écran Windows...


----------



## Yannick-sker (30 Juillet 2012)

oscarr a dit:


> Le lag du scrolling persiste toujours chez moi en ayant installé Mountain Lion.



je souffre des mêmes soucis et ça m'embête quand même beaucoup.


----------



## esam74 (30 Juillet 2012)

@yannick: sur tous les sites? Ou quelques un en particulier? 
Et le redimensionnement des fenêtres c'est devenu fluide ou ça lag encore?
Merci!


----------



## Yannick-sker (30 Juillet 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> @yannick: sur tous les sites? Ou quelques un en particulier?
> Et le redimensionnement des fenêtres c'est devenu fluide ou ça lag encore?
> Merci!




Sur des sites comme faceboo, twitter et the verge, c'est limite gênant... 

et oui quand j'utilise mission control avec 3 ou 4 applis, ou lors du redimensionnement, encore du lag... je ne sais pas si beaucoup de gens sont touchés, surtout depuis la maj vers ML, ni que faire. On m'a parlé d'une clean install, mais je suis sceptique...


----------



## robertodino (30 Juillet 2012)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> Sur des sites comme faceboo, twitter et the verge, c'est limite gênant...
> 
> et oui quand j'utilise mission control avec 3 ou 4 applis, ou lors du redimensionnement, encore du lag... je ne sais pas si beaucoup de gens sont touchés, surtout depuis la maj vers ML, ni que faire. On m'a parlé d'une clean install, mais je suis sceptique...



Quel sont les spécifications de ton Retina? Tu peux toujours essayer le Clean Install...


----------



## esam74 (30 Juillet 2012)

C'est bizarre mission contrôl était ultra fluide alors que j'avais tout ouvert, on dirait bien que ça dépend des machines? Ou de la façon de voir des utilisateurs je sais pas(je suis ultra pointilleux et maniaque pourtant), ça fait chi** tout ça en tout cas.


----------



## Yannick-sker (30 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Quel sont les spécifications de ton Retina? Tu peux toujours essayer le Clean Install...



Le modèle avec ssd de 512go, 8gb de ram et le proc. à 2.66ghz... apparemment, les cleans install ne résoudent rien, si j'en crois d'autres utilisateurs sur la toile (en plus je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire cela...). mais bon au pire je tente le coup, j'ai juste pas le temps en ce moment de passer une journée à tout réinstaller, sauvegarder puis transférer à nouveau mes données...


----------



## Janus00 (30 Juillet 2012)

Perso j'ai plus aucun lag sous Mountain Lion excepté effectivement sur Facebook ou ça reste bien lourd au niveau du scroll ... 

Mais c'est encore et toujours un souci d'optimisation ( et là en l'occurence en plus ça doit venir un peu de Facebook vu que ça le fait pas sur les autres sites ... ) 

Quand je lance Facebook pendant la 1ère seconde de chargement le scroll est tout à fait fluide et une fois que ça a chargé toutes les photos / colonnes / vidéos c'est là que ça se met à ramer.

Y'avait une vidéo d'un mec sous Lion qui avait changé la résolution DPI en résolution normale et ça faisait disparaître complètement tous les lags. 

Faudrait tester ou essayer dans d'autres résolutions.


----------



## garethtennis (31 Juillet 2012)

Salut les rétiniens

une petite question ; depuis la mise à jour avec mountain lion j'ai constate que lors du démarrage la pomme apparait puis la page avec la paume saute avant d'afficher le bureau!
Avez-vous la même chose?

je pense que ça doit être normal!!


----------



## Vinky (1 Août 2012)

http://imgur.com/a/0P5KY

Un moyen pour pouvoir profiter au mieux du Retina en particulier dans Office.


----------



## hadryen (1 Août 2012)

On peut désormais modifier la fréquence du processeur sur le modèle de base =)

http://store.apple.com/fr/configure/MC975F/A?

Ça devient vraiment tentant de passer commande


----------



## petitchemin (1 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> http://imgur.com/a/0P5KY
> 
> Un moyen pour pouvoir profiter au mieux du Retina en particulier dans Office.



Bonne nouvelle, à suivre !!!


----------



## robertodino (2 Août 2012)

hadryen a dit:


> On peut désormais modifier la fréquence du processeur sur le modèle de base =)
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/configure/MC975F/A?
> 
> Ça devient vraiment tentant de passer commande



C'est surtout une grosse marche en arrière de la part d'Apple...

Je suis sûr que certains des premiers acquéreurs sont déçus maintenant...


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> C'est surtout une grosse marche en arrière de la part d'Apple...
> 
> Je suis sûr que certains des premiers acquéreurs sont déçus maintenant...



Wouahhh le troll !!!


----------



## Doc Rony (5 Août 2012)

Salut à tous,

Ca y est les gars, je suis enfin un retinien ! J'ai acheté mon MBPR hier à Inter-Actif Reims (super accueil et très bons conseils) et que dire, pfff..., que c'est beau !
Pour l'instant je découvre l'OS X car c'est mon premier Mac et je suis en train de télécharger Mountain Lion avec ma connexion de campagnard donc c'est très long !

Mes premières impressions sont plus que positives, l'écran est superbe avec un peu le même sentiment que lors du passage au "new" iPad, ça claque ! La comparaison avec le MBP classique chez l'APR a été fatale.

 A très + les amis...


Alex


----------



## robertodino (5 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Wouahhh le troll !!!



Oui oui


----------



## SnowRider69 (6 Août 2012)

Salut à tous 

J'ai reçu mon MBPr il y a peu (mercredi dernier), j'ai choisi le modèle "d'entrée de gamme" si on peut dire ça comme ça  et pour le moment que du bonheur à utiliser. Je n'ai pas fait de clean install de ML et pourtant pas de lag (ou très peu sur certains sites bien lourds, notamment ceux comportant des masses de flash...  ) bref... une merveille à côté de mon ancien MBP (pas vieux du tout pourtant, car il date de Février 2011)...

M'enfin pour tout dire content de mon achat. Cela n'empêche que le MBPr souffre encore de quelques soucis de "jeunesse" dirons nous... Entre autres ces petits lags, ma foi pas plus gênants que ça...mais on s'en passerait... à signaler aussi les Apps pas encore toutes "Retina capable" ou l'affichage des images sur certains sites qui laisse à désirer (effet flou ou un peu pixelisé)... Mais bon... ce sont pour moi des défauts mineurs... quand on voit ce qu'on gagne en performances et en confort... 

Au passage pas de soucis de "bulles" comme mentionné plus haut ni de problème de taches ou autre sur l'écran... J'ai une dalle samsung (le SSD aussi)... ça c'était pour la petite info 

A très bientôt


----------



## Doc Rony (6 Août 2012)

J'ai une petite question sur l'utilisation d'un MBP avec un SSD.
Vu la faible consommation en veille et la rapidité d'allumage, la nuit votre MBP vous l'éteignez ou vous le laissez en veille ?


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

Doc Rony a dit:


> J'ai une petite question sur l'utilisation d'un MBP avec un SSD.
> Vu la faible consommation en veille et la rapidité d'allumage, la nuit votre MBP vous l'éteignez ou vous le laissez en veille ?



En cas de mise en veille, vaut-il mieux le laisser sur un site avec des moutons...?


----------



## anti2703 (6 Août 2012)

Perso la nuit je l'éteint. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de le laisser allumer quand tu l'utilise pas.
Perso le SSD aura eu comme effet sur moi de peut-être laisser plus souvent l'ordi en veilles car la reprise est plus rapide, mais je l'éteins toujours la nuit - simple question de bon sens et pour économiser de l'énergie 

l'énergie est notre avenir - économisons là comme qui disent dans la pub


----------



## Janus00 (6 Août 2012)

Pareil j'éteins quand je m'en sers pas.  ( sachant qu'un démarrage à froid sur un SSD prend moins de 15 secondes pourquoi s'en priver. )


----------



## Bob51430 (7 Août 2012)

Pour ma part toujours en veille. Je l'éteins de temps en temps uniquement pour vider la mémoire.
Quand je le met en veille je débranche l'alimentation et le lendemain il est toujours à 100%.
Pa contre vraiment chi** ces problèmes de lags!
Hier j'ai mis mes photos de vacances en diaporama sur iPhoto, à chaque changement d'image il y avait ces lags!
Depuis ML safari est fluide mais chrome toujours aussi saccadé


----------



## isifos (7 Août 2012)

J'ai une question au risque de paraitre ridicule. Je viens juste de recevoir mon MBPr mais je ne sais absolument pas a quoi servent les boutons F4 et F5?


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

F4 c'est le launchpad ça te permet d'accéder à tes programmes directement et F5 le réglage du rétro éclairage du clavier ! 

F5 baisse le rétro éclairage et F6 augmente ce dernier, sachant qu'à 0 ton rétro éclairage est éteint.


----------



## isifos (7 Août 2012)

Le retro eclairage je viens juste de m'en rendre compte merci


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Avec plaisir ! N'hésites pas si tu as d'autres questions et bienvenue parmis les retiniens ! 

:love:


----------



## Doc Rony (7 Août 2012)

C'est perturbant cette transition vers OS X pour les utilisateurs de Windows. Je suis un peu perdu. Je viens par exemple de découvrir que le petit rond rouge en haut de la fenêtre ne fermait pas l'app.
Bref, connaissez-vous un livre pour maîtriser les bases de OS X?


----------



## Janus00 (7 Août 2012)

Il doit y avoir pas mal de tuto sur internet ou de vidéos sur youtube, ainsi que des livres oui, je pense notamment aux fameux livres " pour les nuls " tu dois avoir le Mac pour les nuls et Mac OSX pour les nuls.

Sinon pour fermer un programme sans te prendre la tête, mets toi sur celui ci et tu fais la commande au clavier : 

cmd / commande ( anciennement pomme )  + Q 

C'est infaillible et une fois que tu connais quelques raccourcis ça te change la vie.  

( un peu à la manière d'un ctrl + C ( copier )  / ctrl + V ( coller )  sur PC ou ALT + F4 pour fermer un programme )


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

Il me semble qu'il existe un site intitulé "Mac OS X facile" ou quelque chose dans le style... ce n'est pas le seul, fouille un peu !


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2012)

Doc Rony a dit:


> Bref, connaissez-vous un livre pour maîtriser les bases de OS X?


Debuter sur Mac
Os X facile
Rhinos Mac


----------



## petitchemin (8 Août 2012)

Salut et bienvenu,

Il y a aussi tout simplement l'aide, on l oublie souvent.


----------



## Doc Rony (8 Août 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils.


----------



## Bob51430 (11 Août 2012)

Je viens de faire une clean install de ML sur mon MBPr. Toujours les mêmes lags :/


----------



## robertodino (11 Août 2012)

Moi aussi je viens de refaire un Cleaninstall, sur mon MBA. Toujours aucun lag


----------



## esam74 (11 Août 2012)

Et toujours pas d'écran retina, d'un cpu et gpu de fou


----------



## robertodino (11 Août 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Et toujours pas d'écran retina, d'un cpu et gpu de fou



Non, car mes besoins actuels ne demandent pas plus que ce MBA. Je l'ai déjà dit, le Retina dans mon cas n'est pas une question de besoin mais bien plus un petit plaisir au niveau optique. Si un 13" se présente, ce sera le switch, sinon ce sera la prochaine RevB. Je ne suis pas pressé, le MBA reste une machine magnifique qui répond à mes besoins quotidiens.


----------



## oscarr (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

Lorsque mon MacBook Pro Retina reste en veille un petit moment (quelques heures), la sortie de veille est difficile. 
Pas de roue multicolore, l'ordinateur de rame pas, mais la flèche met du temps à apparaître, elle apparaît après environ 6-7 secondes. 

Avez vous le même problème ?

Merci !


----------



## darkarkange (12 Août 2012)

oscarr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lorsque mon MacBook Pro Retina reste en veille un petit moment (quelques heures), la sortie de veille est difficile.
> Pas de roue multicolore, l'ordinateur de rame pas, mais la flèche met du temps à apparaître, elle apparaît après environ 6-7 secondes.
> ...



ça me fait exactement la même chose !


----------



## Janus00 (12 Août 2012)

Oui pareillement, faut laisser le temps à la machine de sortir de son hibernation.

Dis toi qu'avec un disque dur mécanique classique ça serait encore plus long. 

:rateau:


----------



## Vinky (12 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Oui pareillement, faut laisser le temps à la machine de sortir de son hibernation.
> 
> Dis toi qu'avec un disque dur mécanique classique ça serait encore plus long.
> 
> :rateau:



Ouais enfin un SSD classique la sortie de veille c'est instantané


----------



## Arlekin (13 Août 2012)

oscarr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lorsque mon MacBook Pro Retina reste en veille un petit moment (quelques heures), la sortie de veille est difficile.
> Pas de roue multicolore, l'ordinateur de rame pas, mais la flèche met du temps à apparaître, elle apparaît après environ 6-7 secondes.
> ...


 
Vivement que je le reçois mon MBPr car moi avec mon windows je sors de veille en 50 secondes environ et encore après il est long pour redevenir bien fluide sur les softwares :hein:

Et vous vous plaignez de 6 malheureuses petites secondes ?


----------



## Yannick-sker (13 Août 2012)

Moi je suis à 15, plus lent que de redémarrer entièrement mon ordinateur... oui je me plains, à presque 3000 euros la bécane entre ça et les lags d'interface dont je souffre, je pense en avoir le droit, d'autant que le mbp 2011 de ma copine, bien moins puissant sur le papier, est plus réactif en tous points. Ce qui m'amène à penser que ma machine à un souci. 

Je pense donc le ramener à la fnac, même si c'est pas évident de "prouver" quoi que ce soit avec ces vendeurs malhonnêtes de mon shop, est-ce que je n'ai pas un coup à jouer à appeler Apple directement?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> Moi je suis à 15, plus lent que de redémarrer entièrement mon ordinateur... oui je me plains, à presque 3000 euros la bécane entre ça et les lags d'interface dont je souffre, je pense en avoir le droit, d'autant que le mbp 2011 de ma copine, bien moins puissant sur le papier, est plus réactif en tous points. Ce qui m'amène à penser que ma machine à un souci.
> 
> Je pense donc le ramener à la fnac, même si c'est pas évident de "prouver" quoi que ce soit avec ces vendeurs malhonnêtes de mon shop, est-ce que je n'ai pas un coup à jouer à appeler Apple directement?



Passer directement par Apple, c'est mieux.
Quand à la notion de vélocité lors d'une sortie de veille, faut peut-être voir combien de processus sont à remettre en route, processus qui peuvent prendre du temps. Faudrait comparer avec 





> le mbp 2011 de ma copine, bien moins puissant sur le papier, est plus réactif en tous points


 pour déterminer ce qui pourrait freiner votre machine


----------



## robertodino (13 Août 2012)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> Moi je suis à 15, plus lent que de redémarrer entièrement mon ordinateur... oui je me plains, à presque 3000 euros la bécane entre ça et les lags d'interface dont je souffre, je pense en avoir le droit, d'autant que le mbp 2011 de ma copine, bien moins puissant sur le papier, est plus réactif en tous points. Ce qui m'amène à penser que ma machine à un souci.
> 
> Je pense donc le ramener à la fnac, même si c'est pas évident de "prouver" quoi que ce soit avec ces vendeurs malhonnêtes de mon shop, est-ce que je n'ai pas un coup à jouer à appeler Apple directement?



As-tu essayé de faire un CleanInstall? C'est ce que je ferais pour voir si ça règle le problème.


----------



## Janus00 (13 Août 2012)

Ouin Ouin mon ordinateur a mis 15 secondes à sortir de veille, ouin ouin, mais que fait la police ?

Ouin Ouin à 3000 euros les 15 secondes supplémentaires, que va devenir ma vie ? 

Ouin Ouin j'ai arrêté de fumer pour gagner 2 minutes de vie supplémentaire par clope mais parallèlement si mon ordinateur me fait perdre 15 secondes à chaque mise en veille est-ce que ça valait la peine que j'arrête de fumer ?

Ouin Ouin Apple créateur de cancers. 

On peut aller loin comme ça ... bande de tarés.


----------



## 314-r (13 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> On peut aller loin comme ça ... bande de tarés.



"... je suis une bande de jeunes à moi tout seul... (R.S.)"


----------



## Janus00 (13 Août 2012)

Enfin tout ça pour dire que lorsqu'un ordinateur sort d'une veille prolongée, le temps qu'il remette en marche tous les processus / connexion internet il se passe effectivement bien 5 à 10 secondes ce qui est normal.


----------



## Vinky (13 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Enfin tout ça pour dire que lorsqu'un ordinateur sort d'une veille prolongée, le temps qu'il remette en marche tous les processus / connexion internet il se passe effectivement bien 5 à 10 secondes ce qui est normal.


Je ne sais pas si on parle de la même chose.

Mais si on parle du fait de fermer le capot toute la nuit et de réouvrir le lendemain. Non ce n'est pas normal que ça prenne plus de 2s.

Sur tous les macs ça se réveille en 2s. Sous un retina ça semble bien plus compliqué


----------



## Janus00 (13 Août 2012)

Sur mon iMac 27" de 2011 sous Lion ça mettait plus de temps ( avec un disque dur classique qui plus est ) que les 5 secondes que met le SSD du Retina à relancer la machine lors d'une mise en veille prolongée.

Après effectivement il y a 2 mises en veille différentes, la simple où tu fermes ton écran et où l'ordinateur en général se met en veille simple ( bien qu'au bout de plusieurs heures il passe en prolongée si tu n'as pas activé le power nap ) ou bien si tu met en véritable veille prolongée l'ordinateur entre en hibernation et désactive casiment tout sauf le strict minimum vital et là tu as un temps de " redémarrage " à froid aussi long casiment que si tu rallumais ta machine.

D'où l'intérêt d'éteindre sa machine si c'est pour la laisser plusieurs heures en " veille " ... !


----------



## robertodino (14 Août 2012)

J'ai toujours eu l'habitude d'éteindre mes machines. Mais bon Power Nap pourrait changer la donne...


----------



## darkarkange (14 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Ouin Ouin mon ordinateur a mis 15 secondes à sortir de veille, ouin ouin, mais que fait la police ?
> 
> Ouin Ouin à 3000 euros les 15 secondes supplémentaires, que va devenir ma vie ?
> 
> ...



J'ai ce lag au reveil du macbook et c'est franchement Ch**** pour un macbook à 2500 ( option 16 go incluse ) donc bon chacun évalue l'attente qu'il a de sa machine comparé au prix qu'il y a mi mais pour ma part je me suis inquiété au début; même si au final je suis passé outre vu la puissance de la machine. 

( et tout ça en ayant considéré que c'est une RevA et ces besoins personnels vis à vis de cette machine )


----------



## Vinky (14 Août 2012)

darkarkange a dit:


> J'ai ce lag au reveil du macbook et c'est franchement Ch**** pour un macbook à 2500 ( option 16 go incluse ) donc bon chacun évalue l'attente qu'il a de sa machine comparé au prix qu'il y a mi mais pour ma part je me suis inquiété au début; même si au final je suis passé outre vu la puissance de la machine.
> 
> ( et tout ça en ayant considéré que c'est une RevA et ces besoins personnels vis à vis de cette machine )



Moi les deux choses qui me gène se sont les lags réguliers (mais pas permanent, d'ailleurs, si on lag, sur la vision exposé par exemple, on refait après et ça ne lague plus, preuve que c'est pas materiel, ça laguerait tout le temps sinon)

Puis le problème d'écran noir à l'ouverture de session si le loggin est demandé. (donc ouverture automatique pour le moment, mais c'est clairement pas la solution)...

Mise à part ces deux points, j'en suis pleinement satisfait


----------



## esam74 (15 Août 2012)

Petit retour pour vous apres qq heures de mon retina. 
J'ai la dalle lg mais je ne vois absolument aucun soucis, aucun craquement non plus ou que ce soit.
Pour ce fameux lag, il y a effectivement une mini difference selon quelle carte on utilise, mais les sites ou on ressent ce (tres) leger lag sont rares, je ne l'ai vu que sur fb pour l'instant.
Comme je l;avais deja dit je ne remarque nul part ailleurs ce lag.
J'avais un Air de 2010 et c'est hallucinant la difference niveau ssd pourtant le Air etait un missile a coté de mon imac i7 avec dd classique.
j'ai testé minecraft ca tourne a fond toujours fluide.
Par contre c'est vrai que ca chauffe un peu, j'avais perdu l'habitude.
Quel confort cet ecran!


----------



## Chris0607 (16 Août 2012)

Je viens tout juste d'acquérir un MBP rétina 

Il y a du stock dans certains Fnac, à voir sur Fnac.com. Et aussi grace à une erreur sur leur site j'ai pu acheter mon MBP à environ - 10%.

Le prix affiché est de 2165 &#8364; (remise de -5%), mais en plus quand on se connecte sur le site avec son compte il affiche encore une fois -5%.
De ce fait dans la Fnac où je suis parti, le vendeur s'est aligné sur le site.


----------



## Chris0607 (16 Août 2012)

Oups erreur pour l'edit


----------



## Roman2K (16 Août 2012)

Merci pour l'info. Ils ont dû corriger le bug car j'ai essayé de faire pareil que toi, sans succès.


----------



## Chris0607 (16 Août 2012)

Si ca marche toujours je viens de ressayer.
Il faut avant tout se connecter sur son compte Fnac (bien sur à condition de posséder la carte fnac 3 ans permettant d'avori 5% sur tout produit) et ensuite revenir sur la page du MBP rétina, et le prix sera bien de 2056


----------



## New-Asha (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour,  J'aurai une question à vous poser, sur un de mes MacBook Pro retina (je sais pas pour le deuxième il est en réparation) j'ai de superbes fuites de lumière (vous savez, comme sur l'iPad 2...), Je voudrai savoir si je suis tout seul, ou si encore une fois, c'est un problème assez répandu, donc si vous, possesseur de MBP retina vous pouviez prendre 30 sec pour vérifier si vous aussi vous avez des fuites de lumière, ça m'aiderai à savoir si je suis un cas isolé ou non ! Merci d'avance


----------



## Vinky (17 Août 2012)

Plusieurs personnes sur le forums ont eu ce souci de fuite  C'est un problème de certains retina oui malheureusement


----------



## Roman2K (17 Août 2012)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Si ca marche toujours je viens de ressayer.
> Il faut avant tout se connecter sur son compte Fnac (bien sur à condition de posséder la carte fnac 3 ans permettant d'avori 5% sur tout produit) et ensuite revenir sur la page du MBP rétina, et le prix sera bien de 2056



Ah d'accord. Le bug est donc le cumul des -5%. Je pensais que la réduction était appliquée deux fois, en se connctant à son compte après avoir ajouté le rMBP au panier. Je n'ai pas la carte FNAC 3 ans .

Par contre quand je le retire du panier, dans la liste des produits récemment consultés qui s'en suit, le prix affiché est de 2056. Y a sûrement un autre bug mais pas au "bon" endroit .


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Autant le prendre sur l'Apple Store AOC (y a une astuce), la réduction est de 12 % voir plus si vous prenez un AppleCare qui passe de 349  à 243,98 


----------



## New-Asha (17 Août 2012)

@ Vinky


Ok, ça me gêne pas particulièrement, au début ça m'avais agacer avec l'iPad, mais quand j'ai vu que mon iPad 1 était absolument couvert de fuite de lumière et que je n'avais jamais rien remarquer de bizarre... Je me suis dit que j'allais pas m'ennuyer pour ça... Il n'y a pas eu de problème d'aggravation de ce fuites de lumière ? Ça reste en l'état comme avec l'iPad ? (Je rentre de vacance et dans ma sacoche, l'ordinateur de trouve en dessous, je me suis demander un temps si c'était pas le poid de mon matériel électronique au dessus de l'ordinateur qui lui avais fait apparaître ces fuites de lumière....)


----------



## Vinky (17 Août 2012)

Bah c'est clairement un défaut de la dalle. Après si cela ne t'embête pas, c'est à toi de voir si tu as envie d'aller à un Apple Store pour te faire rectifier ça.

Je peux comprendre que si ça te gêne pas, tu ne veuilles pas le faire, mais après c'est dommage d'avoir acheté quelque chose tout en sachant (puisque tu l'as vu de toi même) qu'il y a un défaut qui ne doit pas avoir lieu car tous ne l'ont pas.


----------



## Chris0607 (17 Août 2012)

Je viens de voir un défaut sur mon MBPr.Au départ je pensais que c'était une petite poussière mais en y regardant de plus près on s'aperçoit d'un défaut concernant la grille pour les enceintes.
Je vous joint une image.

L'ayant acheté à la Fnac, si je l'emmène dans un Apple Store il me le change directement ? Et si oui toutes mes données seront donc perdues ?


----------



## Vinky (17 Août 2012)

Excuse-moi, mais sincèrement en voyant ce gros défaut je me suis vraiment marrer 

C'est énorme quand défaut d'usinage mine de rien 

Bah je te recommande l'Apple Store (c'est toujours mieux de passer par eux  ) mais deux solutions, soit ils te change le bloc, soit le mac.

Il y a de grande chance qu'ils te changent le mac, donc oui tu perdras tes données dans ce cas là. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, fait toujours des backup au cas où


----------



## Roman2K (17 Août 2012)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Je viens de voir un défaut sur mon MBPr.Au départ je pensais que c'était une petite poussière mais en y regardant de plus près on s'aperçoit d'un défaut concernant la grille pour les enceintes.
> Je vous joint une image.
> 
> L'ayant acheté à la Fnac, si je l'emmène dans un Apple Store il me le change directement ? Et si oui toutes mes données seront donc perdues ?



Wow, sacré défaut ! Comment as-tu pu croire que c'était une poussière ? Les deux moitiés de la grille ne sont pas alignées (elle ne devraient en former qu'une sans séparation) et il y a un trou supplémentaire qui ne sait pas où se mettre . 

À ta place j'essaierai un échange à la FNAC d'abord. Dans les Apple Store tu n'as pas droit aux échanges sans chichi pendant les 14 premiers jours si tu as fait l'achat ailleurs. Ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne traiteraient pas le problème mais ce ne serait pas un échange immédiat.


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Incroyable qu'ils aient laissé passer ça en usine avec le niveau d'exigence du cahier des charges d'Apple !

Il est évident qu'il ne faut pas t'en contenter, ne serait-ce que dans le cas où tu souhaiterais le revendre plus tard


----------



## Chris0607 (17 Août 2012)

Pour la poussière, c'est au niveau où il y a 2 trous très rapprochés. Sur le coup je me suis dit " tiens y'a une poussière". Et en y regardant de plus près c'est là que j'ai vu le défaut 

Une sauvegarde Time Machine suffit t'elle pour que je remette tout sur le mac de rechange ?


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Bien sûr, mais ça ne prends pas les partitions BootCamp si tu en as une


----------



## Arlekin (17 Août 2012)

Enorme défaut ! 

On a déja vu de mauvais emboitement, des rayures etc... mais là c'est tout aussi mauvaise que moi quand je tentes d'aggrafer des pages s

A retourner d'abord à la Fnac, c'est tellement flagrant, pour un échange directe.


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Août 2012)

Il faut ajouter que la Fnac ne peux en aucun cas te refuser le remboursement ou le remplacement, il s'agit d'un cas flagrant de défaut de conformité qui n'est visiblement pas réparable. Dans les 6 premiers mois après l'achat ça n'est d'ailleurs pas à toi de démontrer le défaut de conformité. À toi de voir qu'elle est la solution qui t'arrange le plus.


----------



## Chris0607 (17 Août 2012)

Merci de vos conseils je voulais y aller dans la journée mais j'ai vu par le site en ligne qu'il n'y en avait plus en stock dans la Fnac de Dijon. 
Je pourrais y aller que dans 2 semaines pour un échange (à moins que je puisse le ramener dans un autre magasin Fnac ?). Je tenterais tout de même un passage à l'Apple Store de Lyon en fin de semaine prochaine.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (17 Août 2012)

ça m'a refroidi d'un coup...


edit : Et à part le mail de l'assistante de Tim. Apple à réagi ?


----------



## petitchemin (18 Août 2012)

New-Asha a dit:


> @ Vinky
> 
> 
> Ok, ça me gêne pas particulièrement, au début ça m'avais agacer avec l'iPad, mais quand j'ai vu que mon iPad 1 était absolument couvert de fuite de lumière et que je n'avais jamais rien remarquer de bizarre... Je me suis dit que j'allais pas m'ennuyer pour ça... Il n'y a pas eu de problème d'aggravation de ce fuites de lumière ? Ça reste en l'état comme avec l'iPad ? (Je rentre de vacance et dans ma sacoche, l'ordinateur de trouve en dessous, je me suis demander un temps si c'était pas le poid de mon matériel électronique au dessus de l'ordinateur qui lui avais fait apparaître ces fuites de lumière....)



Bonsoir,

Si tu envisages de le revendre un jour, cela pour être un peu ennuyeux.
Autant le faire changer, tu seras tranquille.

Bonne soirée


----------



## New-Asha (18 Août 2012)

J'ai deux MacBook Pro retina, qui m'ont causer bien des tracas, je n'ai pas envie de m'embêter avec ça, et puis ma copine en à marre de m'entendre parler d'ordinateur, ils marchent, et puis j'ai un an de garantie, je verrai peux être, mais résidant sur Toulouse, je ne pense pas m'ennuyer à aller dans un Apple store pour si peux....

PS: j'aime bien le défaut du haut parleur... Moi j'ai un trou pas percer complètement sur le 768Go, mais la, c'est fort quand même toute la grille est décalée....


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (18 Août 2012)

New-Asha a dit:


> PS: j'aime bien le défaut du haut parleur... Moi j'ai un trou pas percer complètement sur le 768Go, mais la, c'est fort quand même toute la grille est décalée....



C'est vraiment inadmissible. Que cela soit avec un portable à 2800 ou 700...


----------



## Janus00 (18 Août 2012)

C'est sur un défaut d'usinage ça ne peut pas arriver, on vit dans un monde où tout est parfait, c'est bien connu.


----------



## DianaE (18 Août 2012)

Personnellement, mon nouveau Retina est impeccable, c'est moi qui suit défectueuse, et c'est pourquoi je sollicite votre aide aujourd'hui.

Le jour où j'ai reçu mon ordi, j'avais lancé un transfert de données avec l'assistant migration, mais comme celle-ci s'éternisait (8h et plus) pour moins de 20 Go, j'ai fait ce qu'il ne fallait pas faire, j'ai arrêté le transfert en cours. Après ça, ayant mauvaise conscience, ne sachant pas précisément quelles données avaient été transférées etc. je décide de faire une clean install de ML qui était déjà installé à la réception. Pour ce faire, j'ai acheté ML pour pouvoir le télécharger et le mettre sur une clé (j'étais pressée donc j'ai pas suivi la procédure pour l'avoir gratis, mais j'y avais droit). Bref, je réinstalle ML tout se passe bien. Mon problème arrive !!

En fait, à l'époque je me souviens que l'app store m'avait proposé l'installation de iPhoto et d'autres logiciels après validation de je sais pas quoi. Et je n'avais pas souhaité le faire, car pas besoin dans l'immédiat de ces logiciels. Le problème c'est qu'aujourd'hui je n'ai plus l'option de télécharger ces logiciels gratuitement depuis mon compte app store. Or j'aimerai bien iPhoto. et ayant déjà payé ML deux fois (ma faute), j'aimerai ne pas encore devoir payé une appli à laquelle j'ai droit. 

Bref, je compte appeler Apple bientôt mais avant ça je voulais savoir à quels logiciels j'ai droit normalement, outre iPhoto, qui ne sont pas installés automatiquement en installant ML ? iMovie ? histoire de tout réclamer d'un coup ! 

merci d'avance...


----------



## New-Asha (19 Août 2012)

Hors logiciels compris dans mountain lion, normalement tu doit avoir la suite iLife à télécharger gratuitement depuis le Mac AppStore, à savoir iPhoto, iMovie et GarageBand.


----------



## thepretender57 (19 Août 2012)

Diane ouvre l'app store et regarde dans la section "achats" tu verra les logiciels l suffira juste de cliquer sur installer.


----------



## DianaE (19 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Et non malheureusement les logiciels ne sont pas dispos dans ma section achats dans l'app store. j'ai l'impression que comme je les avais pas installé à la livraison de mon ordi, quand j'ai fait la réinstallation avec le ML que j'ai acheté, ils n'ont pas été inclus avec ... je sais pas, je comprends pas trop ce qui a pu se passer en fait.


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Août 2012)

Je crois que c'est exactement ça, mais par téléphone auprès de l'Apple Store tu devrais pouvoir obtenir qu'il soit ajoutés à ton compte


----------



## DianaE (19 Août 2012)

Je pense aussi. Merci pour votre aide à tous en tout cas.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (19 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> C'est sur un défaut d'usinage ça ne peut pas arriver, on vit dans un monde où tout est parfait, c'est bien connu.




Une vis mal insérée, une bulle écran visible juste dans le reflet. Ok. Mais tu as vu la race du défaut de Chris ?




Janus00 a dit:


> On peut aller loin comme ça ... bande de tarés.




Ah oui.


Taggle.


----------



## thepretender57 (19 Août 2012)

De rien. Tiens nous au courant mais je pense qu'il ne devrais pas y avoir de soucis .


----------



## Stuart (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai une petite question. Est ce que quelqu'un à déjà utilisé son MBPR en mode "capot fermé" avec un ecran externe ? Et si oui, qu'en est il de la température lorsque le mac est sollicité pour de lourdes opérations (encodages, 3D etc...) J'ai vu sur certains forums que les MBP de 2011 chauffait pas mal dans ce mode. 

Je suis monteur professionnel et j'ai acheté ce MBPR avant tout pour sa portabilité mais lorsque je suis chez moi, j'aime travailler sur un écran externe et avoir un gain de place sur mon bureau avec pourquoi pas l'achat d'un dock. De plus cela me permettrait de transférer toute la mémoire vidéo sur un seul moniteur ce qui est important pour des applis gourmandes comme After effect ou FCP 7 et X. 

Quid de la dissipation de chaleur ? Cela ne risque t-il pas d'endommager le bel ecran retina ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Il faut bien se dire que si ça présentait un risque pour la machine au niveau dissipation thermique, Apple ne proposerait pas ce mode de géré dans son OS 

Il chauffera plus mais pas au point d'avoir des conséquences néfastes sur la machine ou son écran.

Mais pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser comme écran d'appoint (et même en écran principal en attribuant le second écran pour tes logiciels qui le nécessitent), ça te fait gagner pas mal en confort d'utilisation.  Tu peux ainsi continuer à surfer ou consulter tes mails tout en ayant un oeil sur tes logiciels pro. Au boulot, je fonctionne comme ça. Le logiciel pro sur l'externe (en Bureau à distance Windows, donc pas besoin d'un bon écran pour du Serveur 2003...) et le reste sur l'écran du Mac, particulièrement pratique pour avoir Excel à dispo sans perdre les infos du logiciel pro dont on a besoin pour travailler sur le tableur.


----------



## Stuart (22 Août 2012)

En effet, je fonctionne egalement comme ça au boulot. 3 écrans : deux pour les interfaces et un moniteur calibré pour la visualisation. Mais au boulot j'ai un bureau qui fait la largeur de la pièce  tandis que chez moi dans mon appart riquiqui je n'ai que très peu d'espace. C'est pourquoi je voulais utilisé le mac en tant qu'unité centrale, capot fermé et disposé a plat sur une petite étagère en verre en dessous de mon bureau.

Il est vrai que s'il y avait un risque apple ne le proposerait pas. Mais on ne sait jamais, et au prix de la machine je préfère prendre les devants. Surtout pour des calculs ultra gourmands...La chaleur n'est jamais bon pour les dalles il parait...Je testerai et si problème il y a, j'ai une garantie  ... Si tant est qu'elle fonctionne pour ce genre de "casse"


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

C'est pas de la "casse", c'est de la "panne". Dont tant que tu as la garantie constructeur, elle s'applique si l'écran lâche


----------



## DianaE (22 Août 2012)

thepretender57 a dit:


> De rien. Tiens nous au courant mais je pense qu'il ne devrais pas y avoir de soucis .



Finalement c'est pas si facile que ça ! je pensais que depuis "chez eux" ils l'ajouteraient à mon compte mais en fait la personne me propose des manips sur l'ordi pour essayer de retrouver les applis. ce qui ne fonctionne pas évidemment puisqu'elles n'y ont jamais existé. à raison d'un message par jour (car au boulot je n'ai pas l'ordi pour tester), la solution arrive assez lentement ...


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

Et par téléphone ?


----------



## DianaE (22 Août 2012)

Par téléphone on m'a dit d'envoyer un mail ! :rateau:


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Août 2012)

J'espère pour toi que ça va finir par se régler


----------



## DianaE (22 Août 2012)

Merci ! idem ! de toute manière je lacherai pas l'affaire. par contre je voulais en profiter pour me faire rembourser ML, mais là j'aurai pas la force je crois. et comme c'est ma bourde à la base...


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (23 Août 2012)

Je voudrai savoir, les défauts sur les MBPr c'est bien anormal. C'est pas uniquement parce qu'il y a une forte demande donc beaucoup de problème ? Ou que c'est cher donc les acheteurs sont plus exigent ?
Il y a-t-il vraiment un soucis ? Avec les autres marques il n'y a pas autant d'insatisfaits ?

Enfin, vous pensez que dans un mois, ces soucis se seront éclaircis ? J'hésite toujours entre un MBP et un *r, mais le *r est moins cher pour mes besoins.


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Des soucis il n'y en a pas plus qu'avec les autres marques, c'est l'inverse au final quand on a des statistiques de pannes. Le MBPr a quelques soucis de jeunesses qui arrivent chez de rares acheteurs qui généralement sont ceux qui s'expriment sur les forums. Quel besoin a t'on de venir dire quelquechose quand tout va bien et qu'on a la possibilité de passer un maximum temps sur son nouvel engin niquel plutôt que de perdre son temps sur un forum ? Quand on est pas passionné par ça, et cela doit être le cas de bien des acheteurs, on ne le fait pas 

D'ailleurs on commence a voir que sur les dernières livraisons les problèmes sont de moins en moins évoqués, Apple et ses fournisseurs corrigent le tir au fur et à mesure des retours et c'est d'autant plus facile qu'ils ne travaillent pas sur stocks.

Maintenant que les 2 premiers mois de commercialisation sont passés, le risque d'avoir un problème avec sa machine, qui était déjà faible en valeur relative, le sera encore moins.


----------



## petitchemin (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans 1 mois tu peux espérer que la lise à jour de ML supprime les pb de lags. 
Pour les problèmes de fabrication, c'est plus incertain.

Bon après-midi


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Les problèmes de fabrications sont corrigés au fur et à mesure des retours sur la production et ça a déjà bien évolué à ce niveau si l'on se réfère à l'évolution des retours négatifs sur les forums qui sont quand même moins nombreux qu'au début, voire très rares désormais.


----------



## Roman2K (23 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Les problèmes de fabrications sont corrigés au fur et à mesure des retours sur la production et ça a déjà bien évolué à ce niveau si l'on se réfère à l'évolution des retours négatifs sur les forums qui sont quand même moins nombreux qu'au début, voire très rares désormais.



Je confirme. Moins de râleurs sur MacRumors en ce moment (y a toujours un vieux reste de grognons Samsung vs. LG). Et personnellement, le mien fabriqué un peu avant mi-août est arrivé hier, sans le moindre défaut. La perfection absolue .


----------



## Ephaistos78 (23 Août 2012)

J'ai reçu le mien il y a 2 jours et, après avoir tout vérifié, je dois bien avouer que je ne détecte aucun défaut. 
Mais il est clair que dans ce cas, on est moins enclin à se précipiter sur les forums pour dire que tout va bien. 
Malgré tout ce qui a été écrit sur les écrans LG, le mien ne présente ni pixels morts, ni fuite de lumière, ni ghost.
Pas de bruit bizarre , ni grésillement. 

40 minutes ont suffi pour migrer mes 250 Go de données de mon ancien MbP et je me retrouve avec toutes mes applis et mes préférences. Quel gain de temps par rapport à un changement de PC !
Il reste juste un léger problème de Lag parfois dans Safari (Facebook par exemple) et parfois sur un défilement sur le Finder. Mais rien de rédhibitoire. Et je suis sûr qu'une maj de ML va résoudre ça prochainement.
Bref, je ne regrette pas l'investissement, c'est une bête de course et l'écran est vraiment bluffant. Même ma femme qui n'a aucun penchant pour les articles pommés, reconnaît que ce Mac a une qualité d'écran époustouflante, c'est pour dire


----------



## kalm (23 Août 2012)

Ephaistos78 a dit:


> 40 minutes ont suffi pour migrer mes 250 Go de données de mon ancien MbP et je me retrouve avec toutes mes applis et mes préférences. Quel gain de temps par rapport à un changement de PC !



40mn ,ca fait plus de 100MB/s de moyenne ,t'as utilisé quel port de l'ancien  MBP pour pouvoir atteindre cette vitesse?


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (23 Août 2012)

C'est ce que je pensais, donc rendez-vous dans un mois ; )
Mais bon, j'ai la poisse donc je préfère me renseigner. Merci.


----------



## Ephaistos78 (23 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> 40mn ,ca fait plus de 100MB/s de moyenne ,t'as utilisé quel port de l'ancien  MBP pour pouvoir atteindre cette vitesse?



J'ai utilisé un câble thunderbolt/thunderbolt , mon ancien MBP datant de début 2011 et donc équipé de cette connectique, j'ai pu (enfin) gouter à la vitesse de transfert tellement vantée.


----------



## Roman2K (24 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> 40mn ,ca fait plus de 100MB/s de moyenne ,t'as utilisé quel port de l'ancien  MBP pour pouvoir atteindre cette vitesse?



Il n'y a pas que le port qui compte. La source l'est tout autant : ici, le MBP d'origine était peut-être équipé d'un HDD qui ne crachent que du 100 MB/s maximum en lecture. S'il s'agit bien d'un HDD à la source, c'est déjà beau d'avoir eu un tel débit car la lecture des petits fichiers (et il y en a plein dans OS X) fait chuter la moyenne rapidement.

*EDIT :* Oups, j'ai mal lu, je pensais que tu trouvais ça lent pour du Thunderbolt.


----------



## kalm (24 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que le port qui compte. La source l'est tout autant : ici, le MBP d'origine était peut-être équipé d'un HDD qui ne crachent que du 100 MB/s maximum en lecture. S'il s'agit bien d'un HDD à la source, c'est déjà beau d'avoir eu un tel débit car la lecture des petits fichiers (et il y en a plein dans OS X) fait chuter la moyenne rapidement.
> 
> *EDIT :* Oups, j'ai mal lu, je pensais que tu trouvais ça lent pour du Thunderbolt.



Nope,je trouvais ca  énorme même en TB  ,étant donné que sa source  le HDD doit tourner en moyenne a plus de 100MB/s en lecture et cela sur toute les natures de données ,petites comme grosses et parfois en aléatoires.

Et même en lecture/ecriture ,mon HDD neuf de 750 GB Apple(Toshiba) ne donne ces débits qu'en début de disque, ce qui est normal ,ensuite on est plus proche des 80MB/s  voir 70  MAX rempli  a 60% .
Maintenant a voir si le MBP de* Ephaistos78 *n'embarque pas un 7200Tr/mn voir un SSD qui avec ce dernier serait évidement très different.


----------



## Herve747 (24 Août 2012)

Salut à tous.

Après 15 années passées sous Windows, j'ai décidé de passer au Mac (histoire d'avoir une compatibilité max avec mes autres appareils Apple, entre autres).
Le retina MBP est magnifique, son écran est véritablement impressionnant, j'ai redécouvert des photos que j'avais prises ... Bref, voilà pour mes rapides impressions.

Si je suis très satisfait de mon achat, tout n'est cependant pas parfait. Je l'ai depuis un mois (version de base avec 16Go de RAM), je suis directement passé à Mountain L. et depuis 1 à 2 semaines j'ai des problèmes avec le Mac AppStore, Mail et surtout Safari. Au bout d'un certain temps d'utilisation, parfois 30min, parfois plus, parfois moins, l'accès à certaines pages devient beaucoup plus lent jusqu'à ne plus arriver du tout à se connecter. Safari me met d'ailleurs un message comme quoi il n'arrive plus à atteindre le réseau.
Or je n'ai aucun soucis avec mon réseau wifi vu qu'un autre PC est connecté pendant ce temps sans soucis. Idem avec l'iphone et l'ipad. Ca ne peut donc venir que du MBP.
J'ai lu les précédentes pages et beaucoup parle d'un problème de lag mais si j'ai bien compris, il ne s'agit pas là de la même chose, non ?
Quelqu'un a une idée sur ma problématique ?


----------



## Ephaistos78 (24 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Nope,je trouvais ca  énorme même en TB  ,étant donné que sa source  le HDD doit tourner en moyenne a plus de 100MB/s en lecture et cela sur toute les natures de données ,petites comme grosses et parfois en aléatoires.
> 
> Et même en lecture/ecriture ,mon HDD neuf de 750 GB Apple(Toshiba) ne donne ces débits qu'en début de disque, ce qui est normal ,ensuite on est plus proche des 80MB/s  voir 70  MAX rempli  a 60% .
> Maintenant a voir si le MBP de* Ephaistos78 *n'embarque pas un 7200Tr/mn voir un SSD qui avec ce dernier serait évidement très different.



Je confirme que c'est de SSD à SSD pour exactement 238 Go . Pas si vite que ça alors ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




Herve747 a dit:


> ..../.... Safari me met d'ailleurs un message comme quoi il n'arrive plus à atteindre le réseau.
> Or je n'ai aucun soucis avec mon réseau wifi vu qu'un autre PC est connecté pendant ce temps sans soucis. Idem avec l'iphone et l'ipad. Ca ne peut donc venir que du MBP.
> J'ai lu les précédentes pages et beaucoup parle d'un problème de lag mais si j'ai bien compris, il ne s'agit pas là de la même chose, non ?
> Quelqu'un a une idée sur ma problématique ?



 En tous cas, ça n'est pas ça le lag car tu perds complètement l'accès réseau. Dans ton cas c'est un problème d'accès réseau de ton MBP. Ça sent un problème de stabilité de l'Airport (sauf si tu étais connecté en Filaire au réseau) , config à vérifier, canal WiFi peut-être saturé. 
En filaire , ça fonctionne comment ?


----------



## Herve747 (24 Août 2012)

Ephaistos78 a dit:


> Je confirme que c'est de SSD à SSD pour exactement 238 Go . Pas si vite que ça alors ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------
> 
> ...



En fait je n'ai jamais connecté le MBP en filaire ... que du Wifi.


----------



## DianaE (24 Août 2012)

( Pour ceux que ça intéresse(rait), après une semaine d'échange de mails, les "spécialistes du itunes store" ont réussi à me filer 3 codes me permettant de télécharger les 3 logiciels de la suite iLife gratuitement. Vraiment tous des genius chez Apple! )


----------



## zarbi55 (25 Août 2012)

bonjour a tous et a toute

j'aurais deux question qui me trouble.
j'ai depuis quelques temps fait des recherches la dessus mais mes résultat sont assez flou sur ce sujet:

je ne sais pas si la suite cs5 d'adobe est prise en compte sur les retina (je parle bien de la version 5, pas 5.5).
cependant, j'ai voulu demander dans un apple store si c'etait compatible (ce qui ,'était pas le cas, pauvres yeux...) mais un conseiller ma catégoriquement dit que cette suite était a jour et qu'il "bridait" volontairement les postes de présentation pour éviter toute surchauffe de la machine par les personne qui la manipule.

en voyant les réponses dans les forum ainsi qu'ici, je ne sais plus ou donner de la tête

de plus je travaille beaucoup sur des animation flash, j'ai ouï dire que les programme tournant sous flash player etait eux aussi non optimisé. est-ce vrai.

deux question qui me bloque dans ma désicion.


----------



## Roman2K (25 Août 2012)

*@zarbi55*
Je n'y connais rien, mais quand je vois ce genre de tweets, je me dis que CS5 ne risque pas d'être optimisé pour l'écran Retina  (idem v5.5).

D'autre part, "les surchauffes des personnes qui manipulent" les rMBPs, ça sent le pipo à 3 km .


----------



## Vinky (25 Août 2012)

zarbi55 a dit:


> bonjour a tous et a toute
> 
> j'aurais deux question qui me trouble.
> j'ai depuis quelques temps fait des recherches la dessus mais mes résultat sont assez flou sur ce sujet:
> ...


Salut,

Je ne sais pas quelle version est installé en apple store (Cs 5 ou 6) mais je peux t'assurer que la 6 elle est pas optimisé et c'est pas un bridage 

Pour ce qui est de flash, je ne sais pas de quelle type de contenu tu parles mais si c'est du contenu du même type que les jeux, ça sera forcement optimisé vu que c'est du vectoriel


----------



## kalm (25 Août 2012)

La CS5x ne le sera sans doute jamais.


----------



## evangelion-007 (25 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'aurais aimer savoir si vous aviez quelque problème côté software ?

Personnellement, je suis sous Mountaine Lion avec mon MacBook Pro Retina et j'en ai... Des léger mais il y en a. 

J'ai par exemple : 

- Problème si je mets le verrouillage de l'écran après 5 secondes une fois l'extinction de l'écran, si je le déverrouille après, j'ai un freeze.

- Aujourd'hui, j'avais la camera facetime (ou iSight) qui ne fonctionner plus, obligeais de redémarrer pour la réactiver..

Après, je n'ai pas noté d'autre problème pas de ghosting, etc... 

Merci pour vos futures avis


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Août 2012)

As-tu fait la mise à jour du SMC ? Elle est censée corriger au moins le problème des sorties de veille.


----------



## evangelion-007 (25 Août 2012)

Mises à jour du SMC ?

J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour proposé par le MacApp Store, je suis même en 10.8.1

Ré-édition :
Je suis aller voir sur le site, j'ai les mêmes informations. Donc Oui, j'ai dû mettre à jour le SMC.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (26 Août 2012)

Pas optimisé pour le retina mais si on baisse la résolution ou je ne sais pas quoi on arrive à quelque chose d'utilisable quand même ? Sans blur whatever. (ps, ai, indesign j'entends)


----------



## Swayer (26 Août 2012)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> Pas optimisé pour le retina mais si on baisse la résolution ou je ne sais pas quoi on arrive à quelque chose d'utilisable quand même ? Sans blur whatever. (ps, ai, indesign j'entends)



Ca reste utilisable mais suffisamment gênant pour rendre l'usage de Photoshop ou InDesign désagréable.


----------



## Splafi (26 Août 2012)

Bien voila apres 1 mois d'utilisation rien de bien beau.
Je m'explique énorment de lag lors de l'utilisation de final cut pro X. Je suis extrêmement decus, l'utilisation du logiciel devient désagréable au possible c'est révoltant.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (26 Août 2012)

Swayer a dit:


> Ca reste utilisable mais suffisamment gênant pour rendre l'usage de Photoshop ou InDesign désagréable.




Tu parles en connaissance de cause ?
vraiment aucun moyen de résoudre le problème à par attendre la maj ?

Ya moyen de voir des screenshot sur la toile pour que je me rende compte ?


----------



## Vinky (26 Août 2012)

Oui c'est vraiment ça 

Dis moi ce que tu veux voir (une image/psd/menu n'importe quoi) je te fais un screenshot (précise la résolution que tu préfères).

Autant pour office, on a une astuce qui marche bien, autant sur photoshop ça semble marcher bien mais ça supporte très mal avec interfact plein l'écran donc inutilisable...


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (26 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas, la résolution que tu utilises le plus si on voit bien le blur. Si cela ne te dérange pas. C'est vraiment sympa 

Sachant que je n'utilise mon pc que pour ça, je commence à me poser des questions...


----------



## Vinky (26 Août 2012)

Voilà ce que ça donne dans les 3 résolutions. l'image de création a été faite en 1600x1080


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (26 Août 2012)

D'accord, merci beaucoup Vinky. 

Je pense que des optimisations seront faite dans le futur donc en attendant...
Et puis j'ai pas le choix le classic trop cher (mais dans quel monde sommes nous exactement ?)


----------



## Swayer (27 Août 2012)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> Tu parles en connaissance de cause ?
> vraiment aucun moyen de résoudre le problème à par attendre la maj ?
> 
> Ya moyen de voir des screenshot sur la toile pour que je me rende compte ?



Yes, j'utilise régulièrement Ps, Id, Au et Ae. 
Plusieurs tuto tournent sur internet pour forcer les app à se lancer en résolution retina. Malheureusement la technique occasionne pas mal de bugs, il est donc indispensable d'attendre la mise à jour promise par Adobe depuis juin maintenant (et encore, uniquement pour Photoshop). 
J'espère juste que la suite CS6 sera réellement mise à jour. Certains évoquent une prise en charge dans la CS6.5 voire CS7 pour certaines apps sur les forums Adobe. 

Bref, courage.


----------



## Stuart (27 Août 2012)

Bon moi, j'ai de nouveau une petite panique... J'ai installé Final Cut pro X et j'ai une angoisse sur les températures. Ca brule lors des rendus en temps réels...jugez par vous même !

2 minutes de rendus pour un changement d'échelle d'un misérable DV PAL et la température du processeur atteint les *100°...*

Les ventilateurs tournent a 4000 RPM ce qui ne me parait pas énorme pour cette température et même si c'est quand même bruyant.

Alors soit ma sonde est folle soit je le retourne au SAV...
Qu'en pensez vous  ?


----------



## Yannick-sker (27 Août 2012)

ça gronde de plus en plus sur le forum officiel Apple quand aux soucis de lag du retina...


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Vous avez des exemples de sites pour le lag parce que je n'ai pas encore réussi à l'avoir une seule fois ?


----------



## Vinky (27 Août 2012)

Perso ça me le fait quand j'ai pas mal d'application d'ouverte et que je suis avec la carte intel.Tu fais un affichage d'exposé tu comprend directe que t'as un gros souci de lag


----------



## esam74 (27 Août 2012)

Pour ma part, je viens de demander un echange du mien, suite a 4 extinctions en 10jours a cause d'un probleme, apres un AHT j'ai un soucis de sensor apparement...
Une chance que je garde celui la avant de recevoir l'autre et qu'apple va me faire un geste commercial.
Le seul mac ou je n'ai jamais eu de soucis est mon Air 11 core2duo et j'en ai eu 5.
Apple de la qualité mon c**.


----------



## Stuart (27 Août 2012)

Quelles étaient les températures que tu avais lors de l'extinction de ton mac book ? Pour ma part je monte jusqu'a 104°C via istat menu lorsque j'utilise Final Cut  mais les ventilos ne s'affolent pas et monte dans les 4000-5000 RPM longtemps après avoir maintenu la température autour de 100°C. Pas d'extinction ni de bugs graphique mais cela n'augure rien de bon pour mes futurs lourds rendus after effect qui plus est quand je l'utiliserais capot fermé brancher a un ecran externe...


----------



## esam74 (27 Août 2012)

J'avais les même températures, Une fois il s'est éteint à 104 j'ai donc pensé que c'était pas normal mais les autres fois il me le fesait même à 80. Les ventilos attendent que ça soit bouillant pour se bouger c'est vrmt con je trouve... Du coup je les mettais fort manuellement mais on peut pas dire que ça soit super à faire ça soit même qui plus est sur un Mac a 3000 balles... C'est le AHT étendu qui a découvert le soucis.


----------



## Stuart (27 Août 2012)

> Les ventilos attendent que ça soit bouillant pour se bouger c'est vrmt con je trouve




Je suis bien d'accord ! Bouillant c'est bien le cas sur le bas de mon écran et le haut du clavier...Je ne peux pas poser la main ou le doigt dessus sans sentir une très forte chaleur. C'est un peu ma déception à ce niveau. J'avais attendu les retours sur les températures (cf: l'article "Le MBPR n'est pas une poele à frire) et je pensais qu'enfin un portable destiné aux lourdes taches pourrait encaisser sans broncher mais là au final je me retrouve avec un modèle qui chauffe beaucoup plus que les précédents. Peut être que le mien est défectueux. 

Il faudrait que j'aille voir un applestore mais comme c'est un portable professionnel et que j'en ai besoin au quotidien j'ai peur de devoir attendre une semaine sans outil de travail...


----------



## Yannick-sker (27 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Vous avez des exemples de sites pour le lag parce que je n'ai pas encore réussi à l'avoir une seule fois ?



www.theverge.com, entre autres

sinon moi ça lag avec mission control, quand j'ai bcp de text dans textedit, et c'est super long pour sortir de veille (15 secondes, quasiment le temps d'un démarrage)... c'est ce dont les gens se plaignent.


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Pour ma part la sortie de veille est instantanée, l'extinction prends 2 secondes et le démarrage ultra rapide.

Sinon rien sur The Verge


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pour ma part la sortie de veille est instantanée, l'extinction prends 2 secondes et le démarrage ultra rapide.
> 
> Sinon rien sur The Verge



Jai eu le même la même configuration que la tienne, je pense quil faut avoir un mac « non retina » à côté pour réellement sen rendre compte...

Pour avoir testé plutôt intensivement les sites en question, je nai rien constaté de choquant sur le moment, mais en mettant cote à côté le retina à côté de mon iMac (i5 2.5Ghz, cest pas une blague !), le résultat est en nette faveur de liMac !

Cela nengage que moi, naturellement !


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

J'ai mon MBP 2010 juste à côté (déjà vendu mais on me l'a laissé jusqu'à octobre)


----------



## Janus00 (27 Août 2012)

Ouais pareil j'ai pas de lag sur the verge et par contre ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que perso dans les jeux vidéos quand mon Retina atteint 90°C les ventilos montent à 5500 tr min voir plus 5800/6000 maximum qu'ils peuvent atteindre je crois pour se stabiliser ensuite à 70/80°C ! 

100 ou 105°C en permanence c'est très bizarre surtout avec les ventilos à 4400 tr / min ... je pige pas comment c'est possible ! ^^


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Ça semble louche en effet, ayant un 2010 et un Retina côte à côte j'ai pu constater que le Retina est beaucoup moins chaud que le 2010 avec le même type d'utilisation. Je n'ai pas encore entendu une seule fois les ventilos du Retina, alors que ceux du 2010 tournent légèrement de manière continue et accélèrent lors des pointes à plus de 80°.

EDIT : précision, les ventilos sont aux alentours des 2000 tours sur mon Retina, à ce niveau je n'arrive pas à les détecter sauf en approchant mon oreille à moins de 10 cm du portable.


----------



## esam74 (27 Août 2012)

C'est pas en permanence les 100 degrés hein...C'est lors des pics sinon c'est plus 90


----------



## Stuart (27 Août 2012)

J'ai testé aujourd'hui sous Bootcamp avec le logiciel speedfan. Les sondes m'indiquent des températures un peu plus normales lorsque l'appareil est sollicité. Ca reste dans les 70°C en plein jeu mais les ventilos semblent s'affoler bien plus que sous Mountain Lion.

 Maintenant reste à savoir dans quelles données je peux avoir confiance... Istat menu ou speed fan ? a votre avis ?


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Un petit retour concernant mon MBP Retina, j'ai commencé à entendre des petits craquements au niveau de la coque. J'ai tout de suite pensé aux nombreux retours sur le forum concernant le re-vissage du capot que j'ai alors effectué immédiatement, le problème est réglé 

C'est quand même problématique pour ceux qui ne sont pas équipés et n'ont pas d'Apple Store ou APR à proximité...


----------



## Vinky (27 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pour ma part la sortie de veille est instantanée



J'ai remarqué que ce bug c'est sur une veille assez longue.

Genre mise en veille le soir avant d'aller se coucher et le lendemain quand on rouvre l'écran ça se réveille en une dizaine de seconde


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

C'est ce que je fais la nuit et ça n'a pas d'impact comme ça (j'ai Power Nap d'activé)


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (28 Août 2012)

Boris tu as full samsung ? J'ai l'impression que tu es bien chanceux !

Il reste 22 jours avant que je commande (la fin de la réduction étudiant) et début de ma rentrée en octobre. Je croise les doigts pour que apple réagisse entre deux.


----------



## Vinky (28 Août 2012)

Tant mieux pour toi boris  J'ai pas cette chance là.


Pourquoi attendre la fin d'une réduction pour commander ?


----------



## Boris 41 (28 Août 2012)

Non j'ai une dalle LG/Sharp qui ne présente pas de problème


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (28 Août 2012)

Question financière et, comme je le disais, j'espère que les soucis vont se diluer dans les semaines qui viennent. 
Et puis je n'en ai pas besoin en ce moment.


----------



## darkarkange (29 Août 2012)

Sous bootcamp sur Max payne 3 je suis environ à 70° avec ventilateurs externe (1900x1200 : textures hautes)
Diablo 3 sous ML aussi ) 70°

Résolution préconisé apple


----------



## Denis97412 (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis tout nouveau sur le site. J'aimerai avoir quelques conseils sur l'achat d'un macbook retina et surtout lequel choisir. Je compte faite du montage vidéos et de la bureautique.
Je ne connais pas grand chose car je suis sur PC . Le logiciel Final Cut est il installé sur cet appareil?
Mon budget pour l'achat d'un macbook n'est pas limité -(sans prétention)
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

J'ai vu ton MP avant ton post, regarde ta boite privée


----------



## freefalling (30 Août 2012)

Bon, et bien décidément pour moi l'experience MBPr n'est pas joviale.
Je vais de mésaventures en mésaventures !

Après une longue attente d'un mois, les premiers jours ont été assez enchanteurs : la machine est belle, l'écran est superbe et ses reflets sont vraiment moins irritants (MacBook alu 2008 .. aïe..), et agréablement étonné par le son également
Bref, les premiers moment furent plutôt positifs.

Oui mais voilà que les ennuis commencent (hmmmm ... qui a dit rev. A ?)

Tout d'abord, depuis qlq jours j'ai remarqué que le capot arrière craque de manière assez notable. Pas de problème de fixation des vis, mais réellement un son présent et très granuleux au milieu, dans la partie un peu plus 'souple' de la robe alu.

Ensuite, ayant l'habitude d'utiliser comme fond d'écran une couleur unie (une nuance de gris) j'ai commencé à voir des traces comme des ghosts de mes fenêtres. Un rapide tour sur les forums et je m'aperçois que le problème existe chez de nombreux utilisateurs. Après test avec la petit app. TestRetention, je m'aperçois que j'ai une rétention forte des mes éléments d'affichage. En à peine 3min de ce test, le "ghost" du damier reste environ 2 minutes quand le "ghost" du Dock reste lui encore bien visible.

Enfin, joueur occasionnel, j'avais acheté et téléchargé Diablo 3 sur mon ancien MacBook alu 2008. Pas suffisament satisfaisant en expérience de jeu (jouable fluide, mais en limitant à des options basses, évidement), je n'avais qu'une hâte : essayer en Retina sur ma nouvelle machine!
Et la le drame : en options par défaut (définition 1920x1200) avec toutes les options "hautes" sauf qualité des ombres (Moyen) et sans activer l'Anticrénelage et Effets réduits, le jeu tourne à 22fps maximum, au tout début de jeu, sans combats.
Monté à la résolution rétina, même options, je tourne à 9fps  !
On est très loin de l'expérience normale du jeu avec un rétina !
J'ai même effectué une fresh install de OSX pour savoir s'il n'y avait pas d'interférences avec d'éventuels logiciels/plugins + un Apple Hardware Test : en vain, pas d'améliorations.

Pour une machine présenté comme de très bonne facture, attendu pour ma part 1 mois, payé 2800&#8364; (version 2,6GHz 16RAM 512Go) , j'ai les boules.
Je vais ce jour dans un Apple Premium Reseller pour résoudre cette histoire.
Et vous l'aurez compris : frustration et déception pour cette acquisition.


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Le jeu vidéo dans des résolutions Full HD ou supérieures ? Il ne t'es pas venu à l'esprit qu'avec de telles résolutions il faut soit avoir une tour avec un très grosse CG ou un jeu peu gourmand et parfaitement optimisé pour ta machine (donc idéalement sorti après ou mis à jour) ?

Ton troisième problème n'en est pas un, tu confonds juste machine pro et machine de jeu.

Le ghosting je le constate aussi, reste à voir s'il s'accentuera sur la longueur. Nous ne sommes pas en présence d'écran CRT mais de dalles IPS. Rien ne permet de présager que ça brulera l'écran de manière définitive. D'ailleurs en faisant une petite recherche sur Google tu te rendras compte que le ghosting sur des dalles IPS ça n'est pas nouveau et ça fait des années que le sujet est récurrent sur les forums informatiques. Je serais curieux de voir ce que le TestRetention aurait donné sur mes précédentes dalles IPS, d'ailleurs je vais tester sur mon 2010.


----------



## Stuart (30 Août 2012)

darkarkange a dit:


> Sous bootcamp sur Max payne 3 je suis environ à 70° avec ventilateurs externe (1900x1200 : textures hautes)
> Diablo 3 sous ML aussi ) 70°
> 
> Résolution préconisé apple





Quel est le soft que tu utilises pour verifier la température et surtout où regarde tu ? 
Istat menu donne une ligne intitulée CPU2 tandis que Istat pro renvoie vers CPU heatsink qui correspond au radiateur du processeur. Car effectivement moi j'ai une temperature de 70° sur le CPU heatsink en burn mais environ autour des 100° voir plus sur le CPU2 . Peux tu me préciser lequel tu regarde ?


----------



## freefalling (30 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Le jeu vidéo dans des résolutions Full HD ou supérieures ? Il ne t'es pas venu à l'esprit qu'avec de telles résolutions il faut soit avoir une tour avec un très grosse CG ou un jeu peu gourmand et parfaitement optimisé pour ta machine (donc idéalement sorti après ou mis à jour) ?
> Ton troisième problème n'en est pas un, tu confonds juste machine pro et machine de jeu.


D'abord, on se calme dude :modo:
Ensuite : Diablo 3 est absolument jouable sur Mac portable, comme sur des machines 'moyennes'. La config minimale est une NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600M (je jouais sur mon MacBook 2008 en basse resolution sans problèmes) et la config recommandée pour un bonne expérience de jeu est une NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M. Pas une machine de guerre donc. Or les MBPr ont une GT650M (et j'ai aussi 16Go de RAM sous le capot).
Si Apple en a fait la promo et que Blizzard a sorti une mise à jour pour supporter le Retina, ce n'est pas pour rien : ça fonctionne, et c'est jouable.
La vidéo (une parmi tant d'autres) dont revoici le LIEN te montrera qu'en _high options_ et en résolution Retina, le jeu tourne fluidement, autour de 30fps. En résolution inférieure mais toujours HD (1920x1200), on est à 60fps, très confortable. A titre de comparaison, j'ai chez moi 9fps et 22fps sans grandes actions. Injouable.
Je reviens de chez le Reseller, et il n'y a pas à se tortiller du derrière : "Diablo 3 ne peux pas ramer sur un MacBoo Pro Retina !, en tout cas certainement pas à ce point".
Bref, il y a un problème assez flagrant.

Concernant le ghost, quand tu travaille dans l'image, c'est assez insupportable. Dès que que tu es dans les nuances de gris, tu constates en surimpression des bordures de fenêtres, etc.

Je confonds machine pro et machine de jeu ? Je vais te dire honnêtement que pour le moment, je n'ai malheureusement le sentiment ni de l'un, ni de l'autre avec ce MBPr..


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Pas la peine de s'exciter hein... J'ai effectivement pas suivi s'il y avait eu mise à jour ou pas du jeu et ce qu'il rendait mais le fait que tu le précises permet d'avoir une indication que tu n'avais pas formulée dans ton post d'avant. 

Je ne me souviens plus si tu l'as déjà évoqué mais es-tu reparti d'une config propre ou d'un TimeMachine (ou clone) ?

Quant au ghosting, attendons de voir ce que cela va donner à la longue. Apple ne pourra pas faire l'autruche si le problème persiste ou s'accentue, cela relève clairement du défaut de conformité défini dans le droit européen et adapté en droit de la consommation français via la garantie légale de conformité de 2 ans.


----------



## colshine (30 Août 2012)

Ce problème de ghosting est il reçurent sûr les nouveau modèle sortie d usine récemment ?


----------



## freefalling (30 Août 2012)

freefalling a dit:


> J'ai même effectué une fresh install de OSX pour savoir s'il n'y avait pas d'interférences avec d'éventuels logiciels/plugins + un Apple Hardware Test : en vain, pas d'améliorations.


Donc oui, installation propre. J'ai besoin de mon ordi pour le moment, je l'amène chez iTribu (siège) mercredi prochain.
@coshine : aïe ça pique  :rateau:


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Ta machine avoir un problème, je vais essayer de tester ça pour voir ce que ça donne de mon côté 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------

Les serveurs de Battle.net c'est la misère... 80 Ko/s :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------

Bon bah 8,4 Go à 200 Ko/s, sans façon... Je réessayerais un peu plus tard et connecté via VPN.


----------



## colshine (30 Août 2012)

Moi , je ne suis pas sur un beau mbpr mais sur un iPad stupide qui corrige tout ! 

Je peux reformuler ma question si tu veux , le problème de ghosting est-il encore d actualité sur les nouvelles série qui sorte d usine ?


----------



## SimoÏ (30 Août 2012)

colshine a dit:


> Moi , je ne suis pas sur un beau mbpr mais sur un iPad stupide qui corrige tout !
> 
> Je peux reformuler ma question si tu veux , le problème de ghosting est-il encore d actualité sur les nouvelles série qui sorte d usine ?



Oui, même si cela semble se manifester moins rapidement que pour la première salve sortie des usines.
Si jen crois le sondage de Macrumors, cela touche près dune dalle LG sur deux... 
Bientôt une « class action » contre Apple ? Jen ai renvoyé un, jattends le second.


----------



## Vinky (30 Août 2012)

@ freefalling : Tu avais bien forcée l'utilisation de la nVidia ?


----------



## freefalling (30 Août 2012)

Je ne l'ai pas forcée (comment faire?) mais iStat m'indiquait bien que c'était la Nvidia qui était active. Ce que je trouve étonnant, c'est que ça rame, mais que la carte n'est occupée en mémoire qu'à 50% environ (mais je ne m'y connais pas tant, aussi peut-être est-ce ces 50% 'normal')


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

T'as pas de logiciel du genre PathFinder qui tourne en fond ?


----------



## Vinky (30 Août 2012)

si tu veux être sûr utilises gfxcardstatus


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Pas besoin, si iStat donne une utilisation mémoire pour la nVidia, c'est que c'est la nVidia qui tourne


----------



## Vinky (30 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pas besoin, si iStat donne une utilisation mémoire pour la nVidia, c'est que c'est la nVidia qui tourne



Sauf si pour une raison X ou Y lorsqu'il lance son jeu la carte intel est lancée. (c'est ce que ça me faisait pour le jeu driver SF) dès que je le lançais il se mettait sur la Intel et rebasculait sur la nvidia dès qu'il avait fini.


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

J'avais tendance à penser qu'il vérifiait iStat pendant que le jeu tournait en mode fenêtré


----------



## freefalling (30 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> J'avais tendance à penser qu'il vérifiait iStat pendant que le jeu tournait en mode fenêtré


absolument exact


----------



## New-Asha (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, je voudrai savoir si l'un d'entre vous connaîtrai un site où je pourrai acheter un tournevis Pentalobe pour ouvrir un MacBook Pro retina. merci d'avance


----------



## anti2703 (9 Septembre 2012)

Salut Naw-Asha

Moi j'ai celui-la il permet d'ouvrir tout iPhone (3G/S -4/S) iPad et même les derniers Mac 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23068/novodio-kit-de-demontage-pour-mac-iphone-et-ipad.html
Fait attention avant d'acheter je croit qu'il est en promo a 14,99 sur leur app iPhone ;-) d'autres sites  le propose aussi


----------



## Vinky (9 Septembre 2012)

Sur eBay  j'en ai pris un pour 5 de bonne qualité


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Septembre 2012)

Sinon tu as les kits chez iFixit qui sont encore moins chers et de bonne qualité dont le "54 Bit Driver Kit" :

http://www.ifixit.com/Tools/54-Bit-Driver-Kit/IF145-022


----------



## New-Asha (9 Septembre 2012)

J'ai commander le kit de novodio sur MacWay, merci de vos réponses, j'espère que je pourrai enfin ouvrir mes deux MacBook Pro rétina, le capot du dessous est mal vissé et je voudrai pouvoir les dépoussiérer un peu de temps en temps


----------



## Bambouille (9 Septembre 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Sauf si pour une raison X ou Y lorsqu'il lance son jeu la carte intel est lancée. (c'est ce que ça me faisait pour le jeu driver SF) dès que je le lançais il se mettait sur la Intel et rebasculait sur la nvidia dès qu'il avait fini.



Pour forcer la nVidia, il faut décocher la case "permutation automatique du graphisme" dans les prefs système -> économiseur d'énergie


----------



## oscarr (10 Septembre 2012)

Salut !
J'ai également des problèmes avec la coque qui arrête pas de craquer quand je soulève mon Mac ou quand je pose ma main dessus. Si je l'emmène dans un Apple Store, on peut me revisser la coque dans l'immédiat ? Quelqu'un l'a fait ? Ca change quelque chose ? 

Merci !


----------



## Vinky (10 Septembre 2012)

Oui ils pourront te le faire   Et pour l'avoir fait moi-même, ça ne fait plus de bruit après


----------



## floxy31 (13 Septembre 2012)

Rétiniens du jour, bonjour !

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un connaitrait un stand (support) pour élever le retina, il y en a pas mal conçu pour le 15" ordinaire mais encore aucun pour le retina...
Par la même occasion je comptais prendre un cooler pad pour soulager les ventilos internes qui tournent à 6000 durant les sessions gaming ... mais est-ce réellement efficace ?


----------



## nemrod22 (8 Novembre 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Sinon tu as les kits chez iFixit qui sont encore moins chers et de bonne qualité dont le "54 Bit Driver Kit" :
> 
> http://www.ifixit.com/Tools/54-Bit-Driver-Kit/IF145-022



Je confirme en continuant ce fil...
Reçu ce matin et on peut dire que c'est du beau matos de précision


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (10 Novembre 2012)

Depuis le début de mon envie de switcher sur un MBPR, je voulais un processeur à 2,6GHz en option, disponible seulement sur le site et donc par correspondance. 
Mais depuis quelques jours, je souhaite juste prendre celui à 2,3GHz donc sans option (moins cher + batterie...), et donc disponible dans les apple store de la capital et de Navarre.

Ai-je une raison particulière de commander cet MBPR sans option en ligne ou j'économiserai du temps et du stresse en allant l'acheter en boutique ? Sachant que dans les deux cas je prendrai le prix pour les étudiants.

Merci, je souhaite une réponse rapide


----------



## Powerboobook (10 Novembre 2012)

Très belle machine que je dois recevoir dans la semaine, en espérant que je n'aurais pas de problème de ghosting qui est malheureusement un défaut majeur, touchant en particulier les écrans de fabrication LG/SHARP, les dalles Samsung n'étant pas toucher par le problème, problème qui touche aussi le Macbook Pro Retina 13' et Apple qui fait pas grand chose, bref, c'est la loterie


----------



## Slaxou (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Mon MbpR reçu mi-octobre possède une dalle LG, j'ai effectué le test de gosting avec TestRetention énoncé plus haut et je n'ai pas se phénomène donc c'est pas mal.
 Aprés je me pose la question, si cela est normal d'avoir une température du CPU2 donné par istat menu 3 de 90° lorsque je joue à Diablo 3 en résolution 1898*1186 et les fan à 4000rpm avec des lags. Sinon c'est une très belle machine


----------



## Powerboobook (11 Novembre 2012)

Il faut refaire régulièrement le test pour le ghosting, certains utilisateurs ayant acheter leurs machines en juin, n'ont vu du ghosting que quelques semaines après leurs achats, le problème s'accentuant de semaines en semaines :rose:
As-tu fait le test avec un fond d'écran gris clair pour bien voir le ghosting? Avec l'écran allumé pendant 15 minutes, y a eu des utilisateurs qui faisaient le test, avec l'écran en veille 
Si ta dalle n'a aucun problème tu as une chance de CO..


----------



## Slaxou (11 Novembre 2012)

Je vien de le refaire avec un gris plus clair et pour l'instant pas de problème je touche du bois


----------



## Theodoro (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon MBPr est en commande, je devrais le recevoir à la fin de la semaine ou au début de la semaine prochaine. Je suis vraiment très inquiet concernant ce problème de ghosting. TOUTES les dalles LG sont-elles concernées? Ça voudrait dire qu'environ la moitié (si répartition 50/50 entre LG et Samsung) des acheteurs de MBPr devront un jour ou l'autre changer leur écran? C'est ENORME et ça me paraît vraiment inquiétant comme problème.

Y a-t-il des possesseurs de dalle LG qui n'ont aucune problème au bout de plusieurs semaines/mois d'utilisation?


----------



## Powerboobook (11 Novembre 2012)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi, je dois recevoir mon MacBook Pro Retina 15', jeudi normalement et je suis tout autant inquiet, pour la répartition je ne pense pas que se soit 50/50, y à plus de dalle LG en circulation, surtout si tu lis les discussions sur les forums Apple, des clients ont changé X fois leur machine et ils récupèrent souvent, une dalle LG qui possèdent le défaut de ghosting, Apple fait la sourde oreille et ne bougera pas, avec les fêtes de Noël en approchent, ils ne peuvent pas suspendre la production de dalle LG´ sinon Apple n'arrivera pas à fournir tous ces clients, si j'ai une dalle LG, je demande direct le remboursement et fait l'impasse sur la machine pour cette année, j'attendrai la révision 2013, en espérant que LG corrige le tir, l'argument de vente de cet ordinateur, c'est l'écran... Je touche du bois pour avoir une dalle Samsung. J'ai oublié même les MacBook Pro 13' retina sont touché (dalle LG bien-sûr)


----------



## chrispyce (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Pour information j'ai reçu mon 15" lundi dernier et après une semaine d'utilisation j'en suis content ! 

Aucun défaut visible pour le moment, machine véloce, pas de problème de température.
Je n'ai pas encore sollicité la batterie donc je ne ferai pas de conclusion de ce côté là.
Quelques saccade sur les sites web complexes lorsque la carte graphique intégrée intel est en marche. En revanche avec la carte Nvidia aucun soucis.

Côté écran j'ai eu de la chance au tirage : dalle samsung.
Du coup aucun soucis pour moi sur ce point là.

Seul point noir : le délai à l'extinction, mais il semble que ce soit à cause de 10.8.2 et que ça ne touche pas que les retina ...

Savez-vous si une housse spéciale retina est prévue côté THULE ??


----------



## tom dom (11 Novembre 2012)

Impressionnant.
J'imagine que des statistiques officielles Apple ne sont pas rendues publiques. Visiblement, celui qui "tombe" sur une dalle LG à toutes les chances, un moment ou l'autre, de rencontrer le problème.

Je pense acquérir un MBPr avant Noël (plutôt 13" à priori). Je choisirais donc l'Apple Store en ligne, et retour si c'est une dalle LG.
Mais que deviennent ces appareils retournés à l'issu des 15 jours ? Sur le Refurb ? Je n'ai pas entendu parler de Retina sur le Refurb...


----------



## vanquishV12 (13 Novembre 2012)

Prendriez vous 5 minutes pour m'aider svp ? Merci
http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...our-savoir-sil-est-fait-pour-moi-1204492.html


----------



## Xaar (13 Novembre 2012)

Slaxou a dit:


> Aprés je me pose la question, si cela est normal d'avoir une température du CPU2 donné par istat menu 3 de 90° lorsque je joue à Diablo 3 en résolution 1898*1186 et les fan à 4000rpm avec des lags. Sinon c'est une très belle machine



Je pense que tu as le problème décrit ici (le titre n'est pas parlant, mais le problème touche également OSX) :
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/r...-en-boot-camp-macbook-pro-retina-1202166.html

Je l'ai également et je suis obligé de faire un reset SMC régulièrement (à chaque fois que je veux jouer à un jeu en fait...).

Pour information, tu devrais pouvoir jouer à Diablo 3 en résolution maximale (2880x1800) sans "lags". Le jeu devrait être des plus fluides...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------




freefalling a dit:


> [*]Enfin, joueur occasionnel, j'avais acheté et téléchargé Diablo 3 sur mon ancien MacBook alu 2008. Pas suffisament satisfaisant en expérience de jeu (jouable fluide, mais en limitant à des options basses, évidement), je n'avais qu'une hâte : essayer en Retina sur ma nouvelle machine!
> Et la le drame : en options par défaut (définition 1920x1200) avec toutes les options "hautes" sauf qualité des ombres (Moyen) et sans activer l'Anticrénelage et Effets réduits, le jeu tourne à 22fps maximum, au tout début de jeu, sans combats.
> Monté à la résolution rétina, même options, je tourne à 9fps  !
> On est très loin de l'expérience normale du jeu avec un rétina !
> J'ai même effectué une fresh install de OSX pour savoir s'il n'y avait pas d'interférences avec d'éventuels logiciels/plugins + un Apple Hardware Test : en vain, pas d'améliorations.



Même problème que ci-dessus... Un reset SMC devrait permettre à nouveau de jouer à Diablo 3... jusqu'à ce que le problème revienne !


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (16 Novembre 2012)

Quand mon mac est fermé, la partie noir en plastique fait un peu de bruit quand  on appuie dessus, des craquement plastique. Vous aussi ?


----------



## eryllion (17 Novembre 2012)

Moi non, aucun craquement sur la partie noire.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (17 Novembre 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Moi non, aucun craquement sur la partie noire.




Disons que c'est le plastique qui est très légèrement branlant donc ça fait un petit craquement quand on essaye de le bouger de haut en bas.


----------



## tom dom (8 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Un mot sur ce fil pour vous parler un peu du MacBook Pro Retina 13", et aussi pour recueillir vos conseils.

Inutile de dire que les qualité louées ici de l'écran se confirment avec ce modèle 13", les textes sont parfaitement nettes, pas d'effets de pixels. C'est très beau !

L'engin est véloce comme tous ceux disposant des disques SSD, la machine est très réactive, on s'y fait vite ! autre point que j'apprécie particulièrement : le silence. Je n'ai encore jamais entendu les ventilateurs. C'est vraiment précieux de pouvoir travailler avec une machine qui s'efface, en tout cas pour le son. Je ne constate donc pas d'échauffement, ce qui est logique vu mon utilisation type bureautique, internet, et le logiciel Scrivener dont je ne me lasse pas de dire beaucoup de bien sur Mac.

Il se trouve que qualité d'écran et silence total de fonctionnement me font oublier la tour PC... Très bien mais ce 13" Retina, que j'ai choisi avec 128 Go ne va pas longtemps être idéal dans le rôle de machine principal. Evidemment, le prix du modèle 256 Go ne me semblait pas raisonnable d'où le choix de ce modèle, déjà trop onéreux.

La seconde interrogation concerne la taille de l'écran. Je m'aperçois au fil de la découverte que c'est "limite", pour moi et ma vue. Pour les sites internet, c'est assez juste, je zoom régulièrement ou active "cmd +" lors de lecture ou d'écriture comme c'est le cas avec cet éditeur. L'utilisation plein écran améliore un tout petit peu le confort, mais avec l'impression d'un manque d'aération du fait de l'espace totalement rempli (c'est subjectif je l'admets).
Je suis donc en train de me dire qu'il va peut-être falloir me pencher sur le 15". Je l'ai observé et testé pendant un moment en boutique aujourd'hui. On y gagne en lecture, c'est légèrement plus grand au niveau de la police, avec plus d'espace de lecture du fait de l'écran plus grand. Le légèrement peut sembler minime, mais il corresponds pour moi à un "seuil". En deçà, je perds en confort, même si ce n'est pas la catastrophe.
Par contre pour la taille, si fermés, les Macbook 13 et 15" ne sont pas trop éloignés, je trouve qu'il n'en va pas de même ouvert. Là, le 15" en impose, alors que le 13" joue vraiment dans la discrétion (sur une table, un bureau, dans la cuisine, génial !).

Je suis donc devant le dilemme : conserver mon 13" Retina, assez bien équilibré en terme de mobilité, et performance (pour mon utilisation) ou aller vers le 15", plus confortable je pense, mais aussi plus imposant, moins mobile.


Je bénéficie encore d'un peu de temps pour le délai de rétractation. 
Je fais appel à vos expériences, je pense que vous avez dû vous poser ce genre de questions. Vous qui possédez un 15" (Retina ou non) et qui connaissez très bien les deux tailles , quelle a été votre réflexion et vos arguments pour choisir l'un plutôt que l'autre. Je lis parfois ici sur Mac G qu'un 15" est vraiment plus confortable. Peut-on travailler durablement avec un 13" ?

Merci pour vos remarques !


----------



## Tox (8 Décembre 2012)

Je suis en train de faire le même chemin, mais après 8 années de 12" et 13".

Deux raisons :

La première concerne l'avènement de la tablette. Auparavant, j'utilisais ce format pour prendre des notes en séance, tout en y participant. Impossible dans ces conditions d'être caché derrière un 14, 15 ou 16". Je compte remplacé pour cette tâche mon laptop pour une tablette Nexus 7. L'écran sera ainsi très petit et décaler sur ma gauche où ma droite. Il ne subsistera que le clavier devant moi. 

La deuxième est liée à la puissance de calcul des 15" Apple, bien supérieure aux 13", et à l'affichage plus important. Très utile en traitement photo d'une part et sur Excellent d'autre part.


----------

